# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] EVO Hack

## DarkLinux

*EVO Hack*

*Current supported client: 4.3.0a [15050]
Detection status: Not detected!*

*Features:*
*-Fly Hack
-Wall Climb
-Water Walk
-No Swim
-No Gravity
-See all levels
-Track All
-No Clip
-All Collision disablers 
-2 Random Fun Hacks 
-Morph your character
-Morph a target npc
-Morph a target player
-Morph your mount Display ID
-Modify your items Display ID

-Copy Cat NPC NEW!
-Pause Character NEW!
-Disable AFK NEW!
-Language hack NEW!
-Lua Protection Remover NEW!

+Move NPC's NEW!
+Set NPC Size NEW!
+Set Player Size NEW!

+Fish Bot NEW!

+Infinite Zoom NEW! (Infinitely Zoom Out)
+Instant Zoom NEW!
+Mass Suicide NEW! (Image Click)

*

*
Download :  EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] FileBeem
Download :  EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] DarkenedLiNuX

Virus Scan : EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] Virustotal*

*FrameWork*
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010
Microsoft .NET Framework 4
+Do A Windows Updates After installing both Framework!

*GUI*





*Info:*

~If you have an outdated hack a new windows will popup on launch. The window will give you a link to the new hack. Delete the old hack and run the new one. 
~If you do not have the framework instilled the hack will not run properly. 
~If you have a firewall up or do not allow EVO to connect to the internet you will get the message "EVO is Offline".


*Install:*

-You Will Need Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable
If you get this error message "Missing MSVCR.dll" then you have not installed the above link  :Big Grin: 

We do not support XP......

-More info on EverMorph

-EVO is just a name, nothing really new about this hack just yet, therefor no trolling


*Update Info:*
[spoiler]
*
Update 1.1.2
+Infinite Zoom 
+Instant Zoom
+Mass Suicide (Fun button) 

Update 1.1.1
+Fish Bot 


Update 1.1.0
+XYZ (beta) 
+Move NPC's
+Set NPC Size
+Set Player Size
+Game Build Number (Increase Safety) 
+Speech toggle (No longer activated on launch, temp fix for random output)
+New Output in game (Color)
+Cleaned up most of the code, minuscule amount of performance increased


Update 1.0.9
+Fix Language (no more only /say)
+Proper Error Messages on Login 


Update 1.0.7
+Language hack
+Lua Protection Remover
+New Version Scheme 

Update 1.0.5
+More Frequent Checks for Warden and EVO Updates
+Auto Close Wow and EVO if Warden has been updated or EVO has been updated 
+Copy Cat NPC (Thank Everdox for the morpher)

Update 1.0.3 
+Pause fall
+Disable AFK
+Display hack version number
+Improved Server communication
-Jump height (HotFixed) 

Update 1.0.1 
+Windows XP Fix
+Warden Protection (Hack Connects to server for any updates)

*
[/spoiler]



*Upcoming Updates:*
[spoiler]
-Speed hack
-Tele Hack
-Stop Fall
-much more!
[/spoiler]


*NOTE:*

I* do not read my pms because of the large amount of them I get everyday. If you have a question or comment please post it on this thread. 
If you like this hack let me know by leaving a comment about what you liked, disliked or improvements.* 


*Fish Bot Set Up:*

1) Set [Fishing] to any action number [1]
2) Set [Interact With Mouseover] to [F1] 
3) Set [Auto Loot] on




*EverMorph:*

If you want to use EverMorph 90% of the time you will need to enter a value into this text box.


Example:
If you want to use Move NPC you will need to enter a size you would like to change the NPC. If you want to keep the size enter 1.



*Important! EVO Status*
*EVO - Offline*


*Simple AFK : Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!*

----------


## sitnspinlock

haha great work. you haz rep.

----------


## doormat

that be is cute

----------


## dgrim

"You must be in game"

----------


## nolanleewalker

Testing now with trial acc. Will report back.

Edit: Everything works great! Tested everything with no DC's. Awesome hack.

----------


## ShasVa

Modify your items. Surely that isn't what I think it means, right??

----------


## pyre

> Modify your items. Surely that isn't what I think it means, right??


That is the equivalent of Glitchys item swapper, it changes the looks of items but not the stats (because those are stored server side).

----------


## iMozzy

"Stretch" makes me crash, and I'm having a bit of trouble with the modeling. Never really experimented with model editting before. Care to give a quick 2 sentence rundown or something like that to get me started? XD

Suggestion: Hotkeys!  :Big Grin: 

Great program so far

----------


## dgrim

Why does mine say I'm not in game?

----------


## 123jokesonme

> Why does mine say I'm not in game?


also having this problem trying to work on it

Edit: fixed make sure you are running this in administrator it doesnt seem to recognize without it right click the app and click run as administrator. have fun

----------


## Traxex84

I get not in game running XP so I don't have run as admin :/ this has never happened before.

----------


## 123jokesonme

> I get not in game running XP so I don't have run as admin :/ this has never happened before.


Make sure you hit refresh before anything and then click attach. run down what your doing to me ill see if i can help.

----------


## dgrim

I'm running Windows Xp...We don't run things as admin.

----------


## Traxex84

This is not my first hack, I am not stupid I know how to inject them just seems to be not working for me.

----------


## dgrim

Step One: Open hack (after all files have been extracted to WoW installation folder)
Step two: click refresh
step three: choose WoW process
step four: click "inject" (or whatever the word is)
step five: error message.

----------


## Berserk89

I think its due to the small patch i had 2 download this morning, as b4 patch mine worked fine and now its not recognising when im ingame.. just have 2 wait for the editors to update.

----------


## 123jokesonme

> Step One: Open hack (after all files have been extracted to WoW installation folder)
> Step two: click refresh
> step three: choose WoW process
> step four: click "inject" (or whatever the word is)
> step five: error message.


hmm maybe might not be compatable for windows xp then. cant help you there only thing i can suggest is maybe redownloading to a different spot the wow install folder doesnt seem to work for whatever reason (i had to a few times)

----------


## CryptoCombat

Holy shit, that's a tiny dll.

Also, No Gravity DC's you if you dismount your flyer in the air.

----------


## Luciferozzy

speedhack is not working or supose to not work ?
Says : Temp unavailable

----------


## DarkLinux

*Thank you for your feedback, I will look into the windows xp error. Some people are saying that if you are getting the "You Need To Be InGame" error you just need to reload wow and the hack and it only happens the 1st time you ever use the hack. I will look into it, sorry for the inconvenience.

Little info - You do not need to run as Admin

Upcoming Updates 
-Speed hack
-Language hack
-Pause fall
-and much more!*

----------


## bbanan

speed hack gonna be sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Traxex84

> rror you just need to reload wow and the hack and it only happens the 1st time you ever use the hack. I will look into it, sorry for the inconvenience.


Tried multiple times, running xp. Doesn't work

----------


## ev1

I can't really use software like this right now, however what does "Show all levels" mean, on the hack. Once i get my botting account back i'm all for this.

----------


## Traxex84

If they are over 9 levels higher than you it won't show a skull.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Tried multiple times, running xp. Doesn't work


He will probably input a fix for this tonight.

----------


## nosferatu100

It´s working for me on patch 4.2 but how can I get the speed hack working he says always: Temp unaviable

----------


## Maitohaile

> It´s working for me on patch 4.2 but how can I get the speed hack working he says always: Temp unaviable


This, what is causing this? : / Thanks for the hack anyways

----------


## Mammalsauce

It seems not implemented yet, the author said above it was coming soon

----------


## nosferatu100

That´s good!^^ Thank you for the information.

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

'C:\Users\-----\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX77.000\EVO\EVO.exe' contains the Virus 'TR/Dropper.Gen' 


wtf? Am i the only one?

----------


## nosferatu100

That´s often because it´s a hack you must deaktivate your virusprogram or you allow the .exe .

----------


## DarkLinux

I need some tester who have xp

Download XP TEST: EVO 4.2.0 XP TEST [14333] FileBeem

----------


## dgrim

It actually attached; haven't tried any of the hacks yet. Just to be clear, this has warden protection, right?

----------


## DarkLinux

*
This release does not have a "warden protection system". We will post if any problems occur. 

A warden protection system only stops you from using the hack if the address are being scanned by warden. 

Upcoming Updates 
-We are going to add a warden protection system but we are moving over to a new framework that is undetectable.
I will add the warden protection system 2night


Also with the new update it ooks like it works for xp users
*

----------


## jaykc

really nice hack, thx for creator.
if u can break the new anti-speedhack protection just released few hours ago, then this would be perfect. 
i like this multihack most and hope u can develope it further, i don't mind paying for this ^^

----------


## glalizas

teleport hack with it would be awesome :P

----------


## Traxex84

> I need some tester who have xp
> 
> Download XP TEST: EVO 4.2.0 XP TEST [14333] FileBeem


Now working on XP.

----------


## jimmys96

HELP! This hack just ****ed up my computer! I ran it on a trial account and enabled fly and noclip and flew around SW for like 2 minutes, then the hack crashed and my mouse got ****ed up, its "frozen" in the middle of the screen, i can move it but all the actions of it, like holding over folders, clicking stuff isnt working! HELP! What should i do? tried system restore and it didnt make a difference

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

WARNING! I just solved my problem, this "hack" had copied itself into autorun and kept disabling my USB mouse's drivers! Do not use this!

----------


## DarkLinux

*Update 1.1 
-Windows XP Fix
-Warden Protection (Hack Connects to server for any updates)
*

----------


## qweerful

@jimmys96
Hey jimmys96 your a f&^% noob. The hack works, just b/c u cant use a pc does not mean you can ruin it for everyone else. Any time line for the updates?

----------


## dgrim

Getting closer- when I attach this to my WoW process, the checkmark appears and then the Evo window disappears.

----------


## sed-

wow amazing release! keep up the great work!

----------


## nosferatu100

I don´t have any problems the hack is working perfect on XP and on Vista.^^

----------


## mycream

getting this error win7 x86




> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
> at EVO_E.Sock.sockx()
> at EVO_E.Form1.pictureBox3_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> ...

----------


## nosferatu100

Maybe is a win7 fix needed? I don´t know ask DarkLinux he can do something for sure.^^

----------


## Cowpiss1

Duude, everytime i press "attach" it says: " Update Avaible: Evo11" can you link the new update, cause its the newest link i downloaded? :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

*New hotfix just out, looking into it. The hack will be temp down sorry. 

Update:
Looks like server side fix for jump hack
*

----------


## benderlender2

Amazingly active thread without the usual trolling. Superb job Darklinux!

----------


## DarkLinux

*
New Update:
Sorry for the down time. You can download the new update!
I removed jump height as it was patched server side 2day. To make up for it I have added some new things!
*

----------


## Inexx

> *
> New Update:
> Sorry for the down time. You can download the new update!
> I removed jump height as it was patched server side 2day. To make up for it I have added some new things!
> *


When does the speedhack comes out? =)

----------


## sitnspinlock

> HELP! This hack just ****ed up my computer! I ran it on a trial account and enabled fly and noclip and flew around SW for like 2 minutes, then the hack crashed and my mouse got ****ed up, its "frozen" in the middle of the screen, i can move it but all the actions of it, like holding over folders, clicking stuff isnt working! HELP! What should i do? tried system restore and it didnt make a difference
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------
> 
> WARNING! I just solved my problem, this "hack" had copied itself into autorun and kept disabling my USB mouse's drivers! Do not use this!


Please, stop filling this thread with false garbage. Thanks.

----------


## meuwi

when does the speed hack?

----------


## nosferatu100

Hi Linux can you fix that error with the update he says Update aviable update new EVO version:13.
Where can i get the update or is that just an error?

----------


## EGERTON_LEGENDARY

Its not work. I have Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable. So i open EVO.exe -> choose wow process -> click Attach and i have error "Unhandled exception in the application

----------


## DarkLinux

> Hi Linux can you fix that error with the update he says Update aviable update new EVO version:13.
> Where can i get the update or is that just an error?


*
The Update is on the main page, it should work. Download 
With the new update it will give you the link to any new update. 
*





> Its not work. I have Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable. So i open EVO.exe -> choose wow process -> click Attach and i have error "Unhandled exception in the application


*
I need a lot more info in order for me to diagnose the problem. What OS, what hack version. Also whats the full error message.
This hack was fully tested on a Windows 7 Professional 64bit.
Thanks!
*

----------


## nosferatu100

Thank you Linux I will try the downlaod link tomorrow.

----------


## glalizas

I open the hack.use refress..attach my WoW.exe then a window comes up to download a new version..im downloading it but its the same..

----------


## CryptoCombat

I miss the CopyCat button. I'd like to see that in the next Rev.

----------


## nosferatu100

Why is your ,,update" just the same version? it´s just 1,3 and not 13...

----------


## DarkLinux

> I miss the CopyCat button. I'd like to see that in the next Rev.



I will add CopyCat in v1.5, that should be some time today.

----------


## meuwi

hack does not work. wants to invite you to come back an update if this version is probably already on it has!

----------


## sed-

cant wait to see the mimic feature! zxcz am pretty sure he is accepting donations ;p.

----------


## Vultus

If your having problems with the hack today, it's probably because of the server restarts. Blizz seems to be cracking down on fixing hacks server side lately.

----------


## DarkLinux

> hack does not work. wants to invite you to come back an update if this version is probably already on it has!


*What does not work? Attaching? Loading? I need more info. Everything should work. Download the hack from the 1st. You will also need to download the framework if you don't have it. I really cant help anyone with a question "the hack just does not work" I need a little more info.
*




> Do you think you can make a private version?


*When we are finished with all the big updates we could look into that. But I'm not to big on selling things. We could start some type of donating thing, but its all up in the air atm so anything could happen.* 





> If your having problems with the hack today, it's probably because of the server restarts. Blizz seems to be cracking down on fixing hacks server side lately.


*Yes the servers when down again today, but non of the hacks have been hotfixed yet. Still looking into it...*


*To all the speed hacking questions, I am working on it lols. 2 of my speed hack have been fixed server side. One still works a little but in only increases your speed by x2.* 



*Bug report* 
*So some one finally gave me a little more info on there problem. It looks to be that if you have a firewall or you do not allow it to connect to the server it will auto close the second u click attach. So if you had that problem just remember to allow it to connect. This is for the warden updates and hack updates.*

----------


## mycream

> *To all the speed hacking questions, I am working on it lols. 2 of my speed hack have been fixed server side. One still works a little but in only increases your speed by x2.*


Can I haz that pl0x? That x2 would be just fair enough for me  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## sed-

When dark says post more info, he means like this
What were you doing when it happend?
What type of problem are you haven?
What error msg or debug cam up when error happend?
Example: fishing hack keeps d/cing me when i get close to the water. *if you got a debug or an error msg post it*

----------


## meuwi

I choose the process and hit the "hacks" is the message "select process".
I express to "attach" I only see the version and can download the hack.

----------


## QtDemon

You're putting a Language Hack in this for free? Have my babies, please.

Edit: Just updated and tried it out, the pause is amazing, very helpful imo. The only thing this hack lacks is keybinds.  :Smile:  If you managed to get a great speed hack working, or maybe some click to teleport going, i'll gladly donate.

----------


## scarface1234565

> *To all the speed hacking questions, I am working on it lols. 2 of my speed hack have been fixed server side. One still works a little but in only increases your speed by x2.*


Just need a speedhack x1.15  :Big Grin:  (which just speed up me and not everything else)
would be awesome

----------


## mycream

Installed xp just to see if it works with that OS>

getting the following error msges when trying to click on attach.

Unhandled exception has occured.






> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
> at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
> at EVO_E.Sock.sockx()
> at EVO_E.Form1.pictureBox3_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
> at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
> ...



windows XP x86 sp3 installed, vis. c++ installed, framework 4.0+ installed

----------


## jungly

it crashes when it tries to upgrade to 1.5v , i click download and errors show up from the front-end, i have v1.3 currently according to the popup window it does

----------


## jimmys96

> @jimmys96
> Hey jimmys96 your a f&^% noob. The hack works, just b/c u cant use a pc does not mean you can ruin it for everyone else. Any time line for the updates?


It copied itself into my autorun folder and was disabling different hardware on my computer, how is that my fault? and no, I dont have any viruses, this is a clean PC with just wow installed on.

----------


## Mirham

A'm i the only one who keeps getting the pop up menu asking me to download the newest version (which i already downloaded just before)?

No matter what i do i cant seem to get it to reconize that i have the newest uploaded version

----------


## KanKan

Would it be possible for you to make a version of this hack that can run on Linux? When I run it in Wine, nothing appears.

----------


## mikeshake

Great work on the hack, I cannot start it though.. an error pops up telling me that MSVCP100.dll misses from my computer.

----------


## Billblade23

Hai im trying to use it but whenever i say attach it says download new version.What should i do?Btw got version 1.5

----------


## teevoh

I would love that too, but most likely we have to wait until .net 3 and later works in wine. However, with a name like DarkLinux it is worth asking.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

whats copy cat do?

del evo and just reinstall it

----------


## jungly

can you update your front-page to have v.1.5 , mine will not update and keeps giving popup errors when trying to download. I'm using .net 3.5

----------


## EGERTON_LEGENDARY

> *
> The Update is on the main page, it should work. Download 
> With the new update it will give you the link to any new update. 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Windows 7 64bit service pack 1, c++ installed, framework 4.0+ installed. So its text of problem:
Russian operating system and the Russian game client (14333)
************** Текст исключения - Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: Входная строка имела неверный формат.
в System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
в EVO_E.Sock.sockx()
в EVO_E.Form1.pictureBox3_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
в System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
в System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
в System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
в System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
в System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
в System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Загруженные сборки - Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
EVO_E
Версия сборки: 1.0.4200.32376
Версия Win32: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/123/Downloads/EVO/EVO.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.232 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_ru_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Версия сборки: 4.0.0.0
Версия Win32: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_ru_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** Оперативная отладка (JIT) - JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

----------


## ntsmarkv

just downloaded turned on wallclimb, didn't work  :Frown:

----------


## sed-

only problem am haven is with the item swap, i filled out the .txt file correctly hit set items and it just sits there.

----------


## DarkLinux

*I am looking into many of the problems everyone is having, thank you all for your feedback!* 

@ntsmarkv 
*I just tested wall climb and it worked. You can not climb vertical walls.*

@sed-
*After you click the Set Items button it should tell you to re-log. All you need to do its log out and back in and it should work. Also copy cat morphs you to the targeted npc*

@EGERTON_LEGENDARY
*I see that some other people are getting the same problem, I am looking into it.* 

@jungly
*I have updated the main page to have 1.5. I think you will need to move to framework 4.*

----------


## ev1

For Windows XP SP3 - i hit Attach, and the software window disappears completely, no errors or anything - the Attach GUI disappears and doesn't turn into the working GUI

----------


## DarkLinux

@All
*Please read the INFO part on the main page b4 asking any question. 

~If you have a firewall up or do not allow EVO to connect to the internet EVO will auto close.
I will try and update that to give u an error message.
*

----------


## sed-

ok i got it to morph my mages items, but when i try and do it on my shamy it wont work at all. tells me to relog i do that and he is in same baddie items =(

Nvm it works with 1 toon at a time =(. you should make it so we can browse so we can open w/e .txt instead of rename/name them ;p. ^.^ very pro hack man am really amazed.

----------


## ntsmarkv

@*DarkLinux - ​I did try a non-vertical wall, and it did work.*

----------


## Democides

Works perfectly. Awesome work, looking forward to future updates. Get the speedhack+fly working and I'd be willing to donate monthly/pay a subscription for it. +5 rep.

----------


## jonteboy

hey, I know I'm not that active on the forums, but I got a popup window with: 

Evolution

unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt
to continue. If you click quit, the application will close immediately

input string was not in a correct format



yer, thats my prob. Anyone have a solution?

----------


## Billblade23

Do i need copy cat?

----------


## Cowpiss1

Linux, I need some help here.

I open hack (fully updated version, from mainpage)
I chose wow process.
I click "attach"
I get an update error message, saying EvO: 1.5
Download: 1.5
And how come everyone get's this error message? Getting a bit suspicious here.

----------


## sed-

> Linux, I need some help here.
> 
> I open hack (fully updated version, from mainpage)
> I chose wow process.
> I click "attach"
> I get an update error message, saying EvO: 1.5
> Download: 1.5
> And how come everyone get's this error message? Getting a bit suspicious here.


lol suspicious of what? this hack is 100% legit lulz

----------


## glalizas

im still getting the messege to download 1.5 but i already have it. Any help?

----------


## Cowpiss1

> lol suspicious of what? this hack is 100% legit lulz



How come there's only like 3 people who actually says this is legit and everyone else is getting errors?

----------


## sed-

cuz they have to be doing something wrong, all of my buddies and wife use this no problems. if you dont trust it dont dl.

----------


## DarkLinux

@Cowpiss1 
*Can you take a screenshot of that? The version number is coded into the program, the update version is pulled from the server. After you downloaded EVO did you delete the old EVO 1.3 and then ran the new hack 1.5? I can not recreate that problem when the version number is 1.5 and the update is 1.5. My code just does not allow that, so you must not be removing the old EVO. It does not auto update, it just give u the new link. You must re-install it for every update. 

Also the hack has been downloaded over 2 to 3 thousand times, most people only comment when they have a problem. 
*

@sed- 
*
Thank you for your support and help!
*

@§liver
*
Thank you for the rep! Truly appreciated
*

----------


## sed-

Mistake checking list
You are running .net 4 frame work?
Your running both WoW and this hack as admin?
You got Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) installed?

----------


## nosferatu100

Hi Linux I have the same problem how the other people when I download the "update" it´s just 1,5 and thats the EVO that I had before.Can you give the downloadlink for the latest EVO pls?

----------


## sed-

check the main page ftw? If its still saying update to 1.5 than you have to have an outdated evo some ware its picking up on or else the check wouldnt be comen back false. make sure you remove all evo's and try re-dling the program.

----------


## nosferatu100

I have downloadet from the main page but he says that I have EVO 1,5 and that the new version EVO15 is and thats all.

----------


## sed-

> I have downloadet from the main page but he says that I have EVO 1,5 and that the new version EVO15 is and thats all.


what?
filler?

----------


## neohuf

Hey,
I've read a bit here, and this is what I get when I try to attach WoW with it.


I've Downloaded it 3 times and also read the instructions with the needed things before using and so on.

I just want to post you the Screenshot you wanted DarkLinux  :Wink:

----------


## fr4n91

i have the same problem than neohuf.
i've downloaded it 5 times and i cleaned all archive of evo  :Big Grin: 
Thx for all

----------


## glalizas

have the same problem with neohuf..

----------


## nosferatu100

I have the same problem how neohuf.

----------


## glalizas

> Mistake checking list
> You are running .net 4 frame work?
> Your running both WoW and this hack as admin?
> You got Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) installed?


i check everything , updated Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) but still the same problem. The window cames up to download the new evo that i already have

----------


## sed-

here try this, i just ziped up my evo see if for some reason this works.
EVO.rar

----------


## nosferatu100

I have the same problem how neohuf.

----------


## glalizas

> here try this, i just ziped up my evo see if for some reason this works.
> EVO.rar


The same problem m8,still says to download the new one.. :S

----------


## sed-

lol than i have no idea. did that version show up as 1.5? i might of mixed up the .rar in some off chance. incase the answer is no, post your os specs so maker can check it out to see what might be causen it to cause this weird loop.

----------


## nosferatu100

I´ll try your files later sed I hope that it is working.

----------


## meuwi

the speedhack work again?

----------


## DarkLinux

@All
*
So it looks like its not converting the number. EVO pulls an array for chars, then it convert that into a double. Looks like its not doing that. Its a simple fix. I will fix that in the next release, but you can download a quick fix copy DOWNLOAD 

Thanks neohuf for the image, I needed that to believe it lols +rep



Also, you do not need to run EVO or wow as admin.
*

----------


## meuwi

nice ... hack goes, but the hack is not yet  :Frown: 

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

I must correct myself. I flew out after 10 seconds wow!

----------


## sed-

> nice ... hack goes, but the hack is not yet 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------
> 
> I must correct myself. I flew out after 10 seconds wow!


what does that mean? it doesnt work?

----------


## glalizas

Works great +rep! ... btw i didnt know you removed jump hack :O




> @All
> *
> So it looks like its not converting the number. EVO pulls an array for chars, then it convert that into a double. Looks like its not doing that. Its a simple fix. I will fix that in the next release, but you can download a quick fix copy DOWNLOAD 
> 
> Thanks neohuf for the image, I needed that to believe it lols +rep
> *

----------


## meuwi

after activation of the hacks crashes on wow

----------


## nosferatu100

Thank your for the quickfix it´s working great!!^^ +rep for you

----------


## Billblade23

Working!Gz m8  :Smile:

----------


## Balloon

Dose the speed hack and fly hack work?

----------


## Democides

> Dose the speed hack and fly hack work?


Fly, yes. Speed, no. Not yet, anyways.

----------


## teh1tom

Today I was siting in stormwind was bored and attached wowevo to see if the speed mod has been enabled clicked the speed mod to two it said temp unavailable so as I figured after that I stupidly activated the noclip and moved without fly and fell through the earth and died then deactivated noclip just before releasing spirt then just closed out the program about 20 or so seconds later a GM messaged me and told me I would be suspended.

Edit: I havnt recieved an email yet with the details but I get the feeling it will be a perm ban >.< because of past activity...

Edit:Edit: I may have gotten out of it... the moment the Gm whispered me he was telling me that I would be suspended but I whispered him telling him I did not know what he was talking about but that I was lagging really bad because I was downloading garry's mod (Which was true because I was) since then I have not recieved a ban notice Email and my account is still active and that was more then two hours ago... so the GM went home early or had a heart attack either way did I just win the lottery?

----------


## glalizas

When Jump hack will be ready?  :Big Grin:  it was realy awesome!

----------


## mycream

> Today I was siting in stormwind was bored and attached wowevo to see if the speed mod has been enabled clicked the speed mod to two it said temp unavailable so as I figured after that I stupidly activated the noclip and moved without fly and fell through the earth and died then deactivated noclip just before releasing spirt then just closed out the program about 20 or so seconds later a GM messaged me and told me I would be suspended.
> 
> Edit: I havnt recieved an email yet with the details but I get the feeling it will be a perm ban >.< because of past activity...
> 
> Edit:Edit: I may have gotten out of it... the moment the Gm whispered me he was telling me that I would be suspended but I whispered him telling him I did not know what he was talking about but that I was lagging really bad because I was downloading garry's mod (Which was true because I was) since then I have not recieved a ban notice Email and my account is still active and that was more then two hours ago... so the GM went home early or had a heart attack either way did I just win the lottery?



cool story bro.

If Gms tell you, you'll recieve ban then you will get it. Everyone can come up with stories like your downloading stuff. 
Blizz never bans anyone without proof so I think that GM was invisible in SW when you fell through the textures 
and was the victim of it.

----------


## Nekan

> Today I was siting in stormwind was bored and attached wowevo to see if the speed mod has been enabled clicked the speed mod to two it said temp unavailable so as I figured after that I stupidly activated the noclip and moved without fly and fell through the earth and died then deactivated noclip just before releasing spirt then just closed out the program about 20 or so seconds later a GM messaged me and told me I would be suspended.
> 
> Edit: I havnt recieved an email yet with the details but I get the feeling it will be a perm ban >.< because of past activity...
> 
> Edit:Edit: I may have gotten out of it... the moment the Gm whispered me he was telling me that I would be suspended but I whispered him telling him I did not know what he was talking about but that I was lagging really bad because I was downloading garry's mod (Which was true because I was) since then I have not recieved a ban notice Email and my account is still active and that was more then two hours ago... so the GM went home early or had a heart attack either way did I just win the lottery?


Are you really sure that it was GM whispered you.... ? Becasue sometimes few times a day I recive whipers from scammers saying there are GMs etc etc. Did new window with GM icon popup which you needed to click to start chat with GM ? If GM would notice that you're using hack they just would ban you without any ingame message, its very very very rare to see GM messaging player right before ban this days :P

----------


## glalizas

Yea i agree with Nekan some noobs whispering ppl and keep saying shits.Dunno the reason

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

saying that the evo hack is offline :s any1 else getting this?

----------


## tOmoness

Getting an error saying that _EVO Is Temporarily Offline_, anyone else?

----------


## DarkLinux

@tOmoness
*
Sorry to all non USA realm users. When the Warden Scanner can not scan wow it shuts EVO down. Blizzard's Servers are down from 5:00 to 11:00 CA time. 

Thanks again!
*

----------


## tOmoness

Thank you for the quick response.  :Smile:

----------


## meuwi

What about speedhack?

----------


## Sticer

Love it mate! I farmed stratholme with it and got the mount! ++++++++++++++++++++++REP for you! This is the first hack i havent disconnected on!

----------


## MathiasAaen

Shouldn't this be online again soon?

----------


## jonteboy

looking forward to when the Speedhack gets added mate =D

----------


## bbanan

who doesnt ? im so excited for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zher0kool

Whats the eta on the speedhack :O ?

----------


## sed-

> Whats the eta on the speedhack :O ?


lulz its free dude give this guy some time he is working really hard on it and knows everyone includen himself wants speed hack lol when he has it made he will send out an update.

----------


## Cruelness

"You need to be in game"

----------


## glalizas

The only thing i cant wait for is the jump hack!!so prety awesome! 
+rep rep rep rep rep

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Update:
*This week we are looking to release our Language hack. We are also going to rebuild our Warden Server for better performance.

*The speed hack is coming along well, but will take some time, as well as the jump hack. 

*At the end of the list is the Lua hack. Unless we get a lot more people asking for that. 


Thank you all for your feedback and the rep, this couldn't have been possible without the help of EverDox


*

----------


## nosferatu100

Then I must thank you and EverDox because you are very good!
Keep on going you two.^^

----------


## sed-

man i cant wait! sounds really nice!

----------


## jonteboy

yes, I am looking forward to it very much. I followed another hack before, if anyone remembers Aamulti, and I have to agree, patience is a virtue in these cases. The longer we wait, and cheer on (cheer, not pressure) the maker, the better it can only become. 
So yes, good luck, and hope you get everything working as you want it

----------


## mycream

> *
> Update:
> 
> 
> *The speed hack is coming along well, but will take some time, as well as the jump hack. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How will that speedhack look like? Speeding up eveything or just the player?
Thanks for the effort

----------


## parker1231

Hi, first of all, i can see others are enjoying this 'helper' and it looks like you're doing a great job with service! Unfortunately, I've been having a problem of my own... When i click the 'Inject' button, i get the following error: Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately. ||| Under that it says the following: Input string was not in a correct format. ||| Beyond this texts, i had 3 options. 'Details, Continue, and Quit'. Click continue brings me back to the injection menu, when i can press inject again, and receive the same error. Pressing Quit exits the error, as well as the application. Clicking details unfolds a drop down with scripting-like text that is just gibberish to my untrained eyes. It says: 

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format.
at System.Number.ParseDouble(String value, NumberStyles options, NumberFormatInfo numfmt)
at EVO_E.Sock.sockx()
at EVO_E.Form1.pictureBox3_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
EVO_E
Assembly Version: 1.0.4200.32376
Win32 Version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Parker/Downloads/EVO/EVO.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.232 built by: RTMGDR
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

I dont know what any of this means, so hopefully a talented scripter scrolling the forum could help me out, if it isn't too much to ask. Thanks to anyone who took the time to read/help!

----------


## oldmanofmen



----------


## teh1tom

> cool story bro.
> 
> If Gms tell you, you'll recieve ban then you will get it. Everyone can come up with stories like your downloading stuff. 
> Blizz never bans anyone without proof so I think that GM was invisible in SW when you fell through the textures 
> and was the victim of it.


Actually its been a couple days now and nothing no email or any suspensions. So I guess they didnt have any kinda proof makes sense I guess, really I didnt even do anything just died.

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Update:

I see people buying hacks just to use the Lua unlocker, so the Lua hack will be out 2morrow night. I have it working, just need to run some more tests.
Anything else i should add to the lau hack?

Also WTF oldmanofmen 

And parker1231, I am looking into that!

*

----------


## dgrim

DarkLinux- I'm having troubles. I added exceptions for this to my firewalls, and my antivirus, and ResidentShield, and it still just disappears instantly when I click "Attach". However, A dialog box does pop up for an very short amount of time. I don't know what it says, it just flashes and disappears.

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Next release I will add the message "Can not connect", I will also add a guide how to make it work.
*

----------


## mycream

WE USERS DEMAND THE SPEEDHACK TO BE FIXED NOW...!

... erm please ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 123jokesonme

> WE USERS DEMAND THE SPEEDHACK TO BE FIXED NOW...!
> 
> ... erm please ?


i know ur just half kidding but seriously hes working hard on it this patch around things arnt so simple for speed hacks they not only made some functions server side (making things a billion times harder) but also added a new "anti-movement" patch which has scrwed up just about every speed hack including pay for use hacks. In addition to all this they also added movement subsystem rewrites in addition to the new offsets which is holding up the production of speed hacks as well give him time and all will come in fruitation and donating im sure will keep the momentum going

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Beggars can't be choosers. If your trying to get your post count up .. ok kool but demanding for a free product? 

New list just b/c of Mycream

=-This Week-=
*Language hack. 
*Warden Server 
*Lua hack

=-Next Week-=
*Who knows

=-Next Next Week-=
*I'll start thikning about the speed hack

*

JK JK

----------


## jonteboy

sorry for my newfag-ishness, but what does the lua hack do?

----------


## mycream

> *
> Beggars can't be choosers. If your trying to get your post count up .. ok kool but demanding for a free product? 
> 
> New list just b/c of Mycream
> 
> =-This Week-=
> *Language hack. 
> *Warden Server 
> *Lua hack
> ...



well I was seriously thinking about sending donation for your effort(not for making the speedhack work) like I sent for the FREE wowext but I'll just support other projects.
Eat my Cream!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

*
lols, I think you missed the jk
Also, I have a full time job, I don't do this for the money lols. Keep your money lols



The LUA hack allows you to use /run commands

Examples 
*

----------


## sed-

i think after this next release you should focus on a kill switch or something as far as warden protection ;p. cuz right now it just checks the notes so wont be a quick exit type of deal. but this is really amazing man all my fav things packed up into 1 smexy hack! lulz i love it!

----------


## DarkLinux

*
In the last update I implemented a kill switch. So if any new address are scanned EVO will close wow and its self. 
*

----------


## sed-

> *
> In the last update I implemented a kill switch. So if any new address are scanned EVO will close wow and its self. 
> *


ah nice i guess i missed it ^.^, sorry just kinda was freaking me out ;p

----------


## Sticer

> *
> Update:
> 
> I see people buying hacks just to use the Lua unlocker, so the Lua hack will be out 2morrow night. I have it working, just need to run some more tests.
> Anything else i should add to the lau hack?
> 
> Also WTF oldmanofmen 
> 
> And parker1231, I am looking into that!
> ...


DarkLinux, I was just wondering if you can tell me what an Lua hack is, cause I just downloaded your hack and have no clue.

----------


## sed-

lulz L2Read cuz he linked an example of it.

----------


## forceshield

I'm just curious if the lua hack will enable the usage of cjrotator agian? <<333

--edit also before I ask - let me tell you how grateful I am that you released this and would gladly be one to donate should you ever desire. Thanks for all you do!

----------


## sitnspinlock

It was our intention to include a warden emulation system I worked on, however that would require each client to of course be affixed with it. It's not something I want to release yet. So we will just go with staying away from watched locations for now.

----------


## sed-

oh i see till you get a more stable version and to the point of less updates?

----------


## DarkLinux

*
We have a Warden system in place, its really good but we would like to take it to the next level. 
*

----------


## forceshield

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	2396
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".

when trying to run the latest, happens as soon as I attach - throws an error on WoW and EVO

----------


## dgrim

> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!
> 
> Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
> ProcessID:	2396
> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000000
> 
> The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
> ...


same here.

----------


## Sticer

Any chance of adding a Fish bot/hack to the EVO?

----------


## nosferatu100

How can I use Lua commands? can somebody explain that for me?

----------


## xivo

does it work on private server?

----------


## Sticer

> does it work on private server?


Why dont you try it out?

----------


## teh1tom

> Are you really sure that it was GM whispered you.... ? Becasue sometimes few times a day I recive whipers from scammers saying there are GMs etc etc. Did new window with GM icon popup which you needed to click to start chat with GM ? If GM would notice that you're using hack they just would ban you without any ingame message, its very very very rare to see GM messaging player right before ban this days :P


Yeah it was a GM he had the custom window and the blizzard logo next to his name but yeah good news is I am in the clear lol

----------


## mycream

Has it got active warden portection btw?

----------


## Snowdread25

is this working live as of now?

----------


## syphilis

When plua is enables, all of my chat is redirected into /say.

----------


## iMozzy

Same problem as the guy above, plus I was randomly saying "S' fa7883 d7c0x$6024#%$%$" in say chat... not good

----------


## DarkLinux

I will try and fix that

----------


## 2for1buck

One question, ive been suspended b4 ( my own fault) but does it have warden status stuff, so if a admin checks it out if someone reported you that it should close the programd own. Jenses hack have a warden control does this one?

----------


## sed-

> One question, ive been suspended b4 ( my own fault) but does it have warden status stuff, so if a admin checks it out if someone reported you that it should close the programd own. Jenses hack have a warden control does this one?


hers had it to an extent

----------


## meuwi

run the speed hack?

----------


## Jiggatizzle

> When plua is enables, all of my chat is redirected into /say.


This seems to happen to me when I run the "track all" function as well.

----------


## vgk434

Hey just giving ppl an fyi look out when u use the noclip your guy will shout random things out so watch out where u use it ive came close a few times getting caught hope this can be taken cared of good program other wise

----------


## nick_533

I did use noclip recently, never said random things in chat/say. But NPC's in cities seem to be messed up and I cannot turn in daily.

But definitely it messes up chat, in my case I cannot reply to whispers or type in guild chat.

----------


## glalizas

Yeah the chat is ****ed up after using the hack.Everything you say its on /s . You cant talk in guild/party/or whispers

----------


## mycream

hack is offline. fix please!

----------


## DarkLinux

Again I am sorry to all non USA realm users. My Warden scanner is on a USA realm, so when they go down, the hack goes down. Realm Status - Game - World of Warcraft

----------


## forceshield

DarkLinux, any info on the crash that keeps happening? App crashes and Wow at the same time. Been doing it since last update.

----------


## themaster

> Again I am sorry to all non USA realm users. My Warden scanner is on a USA realm, so when they go down, the hack goes down. Realm Status - Game - World of Warcraft


Servers went up, Hack still down !

Edit: Don't feel offended, My hands are just itching to test this hack out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ehnoah

Yep Hack still down

----------


## Mammalsauce

I attached and only tried to use the LUA unlocker (Because ACE sucks balls and always being unable to reglyph and drop the raid markers without a reload is irritating as hell) and all was fine. Then I turned off the LUA unlock and the game wont accept mouse or keyboard movement or abilities. The only thing I can do is use keys that interact with the chat box, and it is always /say as others pointed out. Odd behavior  :Smile: 

Turning the LUA unlocker back on made the movement and mouse interaction return, but chat is still all in /say. It may be Ace framework's fault, since its random glyph/raid marker errors are clearly Ace's fault.
Anyone try with no addons and see if EVO works perfect?

----------


## Ehnoah

Got some Errors that some Features are locked by BLizzard.so Its not work fully but at most. How mutch save is an LUA Hack?

----------


## meuwi

does the speedhack?

----------


## DarkLinux

does no the speed hack  :Frown:

----------


## Mammalsauce

They should change the title of this forum category to include that no speed hack currently works, and all known methods have been defeated.

There wont be any more speed hacks til blizzard makes a mistake, or someone has a stroke of genius  :Smile:

----------


## gogoamar

Guys how do i get this thing to work...i start it and the bottom window pops up...everything i do gets me an error message with "select process"...and the ok button on it...please respond

----------


## DarkLinux

*
I did a test 2 days ago, with a clean install of Windows 7. I only downloaded World of Warcraft, EVO and Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

And it worked, so i dont see how people still get errors.



An update should be out this weekend. The update should fix some bugs and new features, if all goes well.
*

----------


## Ssateneth

I like how the revision number went backwards.

----------


## Falkenlol

> Guys how do i get this thing to work...i start it and the bottom window pops up...everything i do gets me an error message with "select process"...and the ok button on it...please respond


Same here, I just formatated my computer to w7 and tried this, works perfectly! Everything but the speedhack!

----------


## DarkLinux

lols ya, 1.7 to 1.0.7, I dont know why but when it pulled the revision number from a char array and converted it into a double 1/2 the people got 17 when it should have been 1.7.


Also , i think everyone is working on a speed hack, just give it a week or 2 lols

----------


## Balloon

one thing that might be a good upgrade for this bot, add a random bg quer so U can just put the "remove afk" on and just farm honor, just wondering  :Smile:  but its awesome bot +1

----------


## jonazstuff

Man when will u enable the Speed Hack? i really need it :'(

----------


## dgrim

> Man when will u enable the Speed Hack? i really need it :'(


in case you've missed everything said in every multihack thread on this entire forum, 
*
Speedhacks.
Are.
Broken.
*
I'm sure these developers are working as hard as they can trying to find a new bypass, but as of right now, speedhacks are impossible. So quit complaining and be happy you have this wonderful hack.

----------


## lazaros619

Dunno if this has been reported (it probably will have) but after i've used the hack, anything i type ends up in /s chat. wether i type it on /g /w /ra or whatever. If it matters i'm on a Windows 7 x64 machine. hack is launched as admin, wow is launched as normal. P.S: awesome hack keep it up !

----------


## nosferatu100

I have the same problem how lazaros

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Does anyone want an XYZ hack in the next update? Everdox has one working and we did not know if you guys would like that option.
*

----------


## Sticer

> *
> Does anyone want an XYZ hack in the next update? Everdox has one working and we did not know if you guys would like that option.
> *


Sure! Why not!?

----------


## Balloon

My virus protection says this program has a malware in it :S

----------


## tm7022

> *
> Does anyone want an XYZ hack in the next update? Everdox has one working and we did not know if you guys would like that option.
> *


Hell yes ^^  :Smile: 

Just tested Evo and I am simply amazed, I love it. +rep One thing is the (stretch) option, my wow crashes with a critical error but maybe this is already known and I honoestly don't mind it because everything else is awesome.

----------


## sed-

> My virus protection says this program has a malware in it :S


 lulz! its safe. and an xyz hack would be pretty fun to use with it ;p

----------


## navywarrior

Sorry to clog up the forum but I am having an issue and where it says my MSVCP100.dll is not found, any suggestions to a fix for it?

----------


## DarkLinux

Please read! Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) 1st page! If thats not your problem i need more info

----------


## CryptoCombat

I'm getting crashes every time I zone, with any hack enabled. Also, I'm forced to speak in /say, regardless of using /g, etc.

----------


## DarkLinux

The next update will be out some time this week. We will fix many bugs such as the chat /say. I will also look into zoning, i have seen people dc but not crash.

----------


## TehVoyager

im Curious about the detectability of unprotecting protected LUA commands. how detectable is this? i want to look into running the modified Ovale and this (for JUST the protection removal) and am wondering if this is something there going to nail me for in a day or if its something like model editing where they "COULD" nail you, but most likely wont.

----------


## CryptoCombat

It's like this. They can tell what calls protected functions, if they want to. if you use un-kosher macros, and they are stored server-side, they can see them and ban you. If they wanted to, they could crack down on lua unlockers. It's nothing like model editing, which they really, truly don't give a **** about. Also, since they've introduced the new anti speedhack system, and watch common gather bot routes, I'd be careful. They're starting to get more serious about illicit 3rd party tools. 

Don't hack or bot it if you can't afford to lose it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Yeah, thats pretty much my thought too. wanted to use it once or twice and show my raid the real rediculous power of a feral druid and see what they thought xD

but i agree. i really dont need a ban.

thanks for the awnser, tossin you a bit of rep  :Smile:

----------


## CryptoCombat

No problem. =)

----------


## sitnspinlock

> I'm getting crashes every time I zone, with any hack enabled. Also, I'm forced to speak in /say, regardless of using /g, etc.


will be fixed in a few hours  :Smile:

----------


## CryptoCombat

> will be fixed in a few hours


W00t, thanks. I'd imagine Jadd doesn't like this thread much, considering it does everything his does, free?

----------


## DarkLinux

*
Language hack has been fixed! You can /yell all you want lols! Only problem is we pushed this update a little to fast with out testing, so some people will need to close wow b4 the hack or it will crash wow. We will have this fixed b4 u know it!

All Thanks to EverDox
*

----------


## zazack

i really want to use this program but i cant when i select the process and hit attach my pc lags a bit then i get a wow error please help me

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

Once attached and using Lua unlock, My character starts to periodically spam guild chat with;

S# 7e29b7 9fbD$(

----------


## lazaros619

As CrazyCactuaR said it randomly posts on chat and whisps 1,3,4,2 :0 to every1 from guild that logs in

----------


## DarkLinux

@zazack
Please read! If your going to give me a bug report please give me all info. 
1)What Version of wow?
2)What Frame Work is Installed?
3)Are you on US, EU?
4)Post full error message
5)Screen shots help!
6)Anything else you can think of that would help! 

@CrazyCactuaR
I have nothing in my code that has "S# 7e29b7 9fbD$(" but it could be just some garbage value. I will look into it, I did not test this being in a guild. How periodically does it spam it? Every 5min? 15min?

----------


## vardman

Might be a silly question but are there any good macros etc you can use with LUA hack?

----------


## DarkLinux

I have not tested this but http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ro-thread.html

Try this, http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ted-4-2-a.html it looks like it works

----------


## Crazyhead

is it just me, or is the 15 min taking a bit long?

----------


## Cypher

> is it just me, or is the 15 min taking a bit long?


Try counting slower.

----------


## DarkLinux

Have you never been to Canada a?, 15min is like 45 lols. I take it down to be safe lols. More like my boss would kill me if he sees me testing things at work lols  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazyhead

Do you still have the EVO 4.0.6 version? if you do, could you link it to me?  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

> @zazack
> Please read! If your going to give me a bug report please give me all info. 
> 1)What Version of wow?
> 2)What Frame Work is Installed?
> 3)Are you on US, EU?
> 4)Post full error message
> 5)Screen shots help!
> 6)Anything else you can think of that would help! 
> 
> ...


I'd say every 10 seconds, I noticed it also changes to say the targets name after $( when using morph. I'll edit this post later with the proper reporting you want.

Edit: >>

1) Latest
2) 4
3) EU
4) http://imageupload.org/?d=3ADE24031
5) http://imageupload.org/?d=3ADE24031
6) no idea.

----------


## DarkLinux

Thanks for the bug report, unfortunately I tested the hack as you had shown in the screen shot for over an hour and i did not see anything like in the screen shot. You must be running some type of add-on, try disabling one by one to see what is causing the problem, I would love to know! 

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## sed-

lol i also got the problems with it just spamming random guildies and i tryed disabled all addons

----------


## CryptoCombat

> lol i also got the problems with it just spamming random guildies and i tryed disabled all addons


...and did it work for you?

----------


## sitnspinlock

like the good ole ms dev's like to say:

I haven't been able to reproduce this problem.

 :Big Grin: 

edit - but i will keep looking into it ;p

----------


## Cypher

> like the good ole ms dev's like to say:
> 
> I haven't been able to reproduce this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> edit - but i will keep looking into it ;p

----------


## shadowsx

> 


Lol i find that really funny.

----------


## CryptoCombat

I lol'd irl. My fiancee thought it was good too.

--edit: shadowsx, I'm pretty sure that you are not allowed affiliate/referral links in your sig

----------


## CrazyCactuaR

> Thanks for the bug report, unfortunately I tested the hack as you had shown in the screen shot for over an hour and i did not see anything like in the screen shot. You must be running some type of add-on, try disabling one by one to see what is causing the problem, I would love to know! 
> 
> Thanks!


Ok the "s# 7e29b6 9fbD$(" is caused by Carbonite 4.2 addon

Disabling all addons causes no spam to happen.

If i disabled just Carbonite leaving the rest on i'll get the following happen in guild on login;

^1^N1^S^^
^1^N1^Sv4.2.001^^
1.8.3
!1:3.4.2:0

I'm yet to find what addons are causing this.

----------


## Ultraviolence

WoW just crashes when I try to attach it to the process.

1) Latest version of WoW
2) I installed VB 2010 over VB 2008, maybe that has something to do with it
3) US realm
4) Windows gives an error:

"Error 132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception" and it goes on to report "Exception: 0xC0000005 (Access_Violation) at 001B:00000000"

The instruction at "0x00000000 referenced memory at 0x00000000",
The memory could not be read.

I'm running XP. I tried to uninstall both VB2008 and VB2010 but the applications that I use that require VB2008 are still running which means it wasn't fully uninstalled (I'll probably just do a fresh install of Windows 7 this week anyway). I also have Cataclysm in a different folder than \World of Warcraft\ (which is WotLK).

----------


## sakn

Your not alone, i get the same exact error. I suppose this means its detected now?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Your not alone, i get the same exact error. I suppose this means its detected now?


No. It's not detected as far as I know. It works for me, us servers.

----------


## DarkLinux

*
EVO is not detected... XP was working, who has EVO working on xp?
*

----------


## Confucius

The addon making the weird messages was auctionator for me just so everyone knows, disabling it fixed all of them.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

It's still doing weird messages whenever I enter a bg, raid or whatever >_>

----------


## ghostwheel

> The addon making the weird messages was auctionator for me just so everyone knows, disabling it fixed all of them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> It's still doing weird messages whenever I enter a bg, raid or whatever >_>


same here, disabling auctionator didn't help :/

----------


## chazmo322

ok so when i try to use it i cant do hacks bcuz it wont like recognize my character or something please help i try to refresh and wont work even tho i have game playing in windowed mode and scroll down thing has no options please help.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

ok i got it to recognize account but when i click a mod to turn it on i go in game the mod is definatly not on please help

----------


## CryptoCombat

> same here, disabling auctionator didn't help :/





> ok so when i try to use it i cant do hacks bcuz it wont like recognize my characzter or something please help i try to refresh and wont work even tho i have game playing in windowed mode and scroll down thing has no options please help.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------
> 
> ok i got it to recognize account but when i click a mod to turn it on i go in game the mod is definatly not on please help


Yes, most of the hacks are not working for me now. Win7 x64, US realm


My advice: Do Not Use! Wait until the author fixes all of the problems. Spamming chat is a great way to be detected or reported and banned.

----------


## RaZz0r

So i have been trying to get this to work for a wile now on windows 7 64 bit it lunches and attaches just fine.
But when im going to try a hack it sends a random chat message to my guild members then crashes wow.
ok the problem comes from some sort of addon i dont know witch one tho.
i have done some more testing i disabled all addons on one of my alts ran the lua hack changed char to my main.
With all the addons turned on then logged in just fine and the lua hack where still running but the message !1:3.4.2:0 where spammed like 5 times in my guild chat.

----------


## DarkLinux

*Test Release

Download Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!*

----------


## Rubim

> *Test Release
> 
> Download Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!*


Funny Tele :3

----------


## CryptoCombat

Yeah, xyz is broken. And DCs you.

----------


## DarkLinux

For the people how downloaded the test update, did it fix the chat problem? I know people are still having problems with xp but it was more of a chat fix attempt...

----------


## CryptoCombat

Fixed the chat problem.

----------


## chazmo322

ok now i do it and after i do attach i get some error and my game force closes im testing it on retail 4.2 please tell me how to fix this im kinda a computer noob  :Smile:  haha sry but if it dont work on 4.2 please link me to a fun private servers website not blizzlike plz i want instant 85 or close please and thanks

----------


## ghostwheel

> For the people how downloaded the test update, did it fix the chat problem? I know people are still having problems with xp but it was more of a chat fix attempt...


no problem with chat, but CPU utilization is 100% on 4core CPU :/

----------


## DarkLinux

Can you see if its EVO running high? Because I have never seen it take much CPU %

----------


## Amrok

This hack modifys offsets around scanned memory regions. Be aware that its very easy to find these 'workaround' addresses. Took me about 10 minutes to find nearly all of your offsets.

----------


## DrakeFish

> This hack modifys offsets around scanned memory regions. Be aware that its very easy to find these 'workaround' addresses. Took me about 10 minutes to find nearly all of your offsets.


It is extremely easy to find his addresses and any other used by any other hack. If he doesn't write on watched offsets then there shouldn't be any problem unless Blizzard updates the warden scan list.

----------


## ghostwheel

> Can you see if its EVO running high? Because I have never seen it take much CPU %


on second try works great, no problem with CPU  :Smile: 

sory for the fuss :/

i tested lua unlocker and other options - all work very well, ofcourse some kind of permanent mount morph would be great

----------


## lluaq

Account Name: XXXXXXXXX

Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

This suspension happened because one or more characters on this account were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack.". These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harm the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and superscede the intended limits of the game.

Even if this is the result of account sharing, the account owner can still be held responsible for the penalty because of the impact it had on the game environment.

10 minutes ago, this is the only hack i've used.

----------


## mhollier117

did you use the hack anywhere that someone might have seen/reported you? because that could be what caused them to look into it and ban you wheras it might not be because of a flaw in the security of the hack

edit: the reason i asked, other then the fact that id be curious regardless, is because ive been attempting to get the stratholme mount and only hacked in instances and i have yet to be banned after 82 runs of hacking my way to boss without killing the others. (alas no mount yet!)

----------


## lluaq

I only used the wall climb option and that was for about 2 hours. I had the hack idling in the background for a while but i never used any of the options in public

----------


## mhollier117

was it somewhere in public?

----------


## freakz0r

Hi, I've used this hack over the last days and today, I used the flyhack, walking through walls, wall climb etc on my retail cataclysm account...and I still haven't been banned or suspended. A 72 hour suspension ain't that bad, I thought they'd ban you for using that shit.

Btw, when are we getting speed hack again? I'm leveling way too slow.

----------


## nosferatu100

I have no problems with the hack and I haven´t been suspended or such a thing.

----------


## CryptoCombat

I have not been banned either - however I have been having frequent issues with specific features not working - all collisions, and language hacks.

----------


## DarkLinux

If you are using the test update I have disabled the language hack.

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Account Name: XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Account Action: 72 Hour Suspension
> Reason for Action: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> 
> This suspension happened because one or more characters on this account were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack.". These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harm the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and superscede the intended limits of the game.
> 
> Even if this is the result of account sharing, the account owner can still be held responsible for the penalty because of the impact it had on the game environment.
> 
> 10 minutes ago, this is the only hack i've used.



This is not the email that they send out...

----------


## CryptoCombat

> If you are using the test update I have disabled the language hack.


Interesting, was that causing all the trouble?

----------


## Woland

Helloes, i'm fairly new to hacking, and once dl'ed EVO i encountered the following issues:

-With fly (and only that) enabled in dungeons, it disconnects me and crashes wow every time i enter combat with more than one mob (and sometimes even with one mob only)
-Noclip doesn't work in dungeons, only in the open world. This may be intended, i don't know.
-Can someone explain what are the various collision hacks (WMO, M2collision...)?

Thank you, some help would be much appreciated!

----------


## DarkLinux

I don't remember really,

TerrainCollision will remove the ground collision
WMOCollision will removed buildings collisions
M2Collision1 will removed mail box collisions and other things like that
M2Collision2 will removed tree collisions and other things like that

If you activate them all you get noclip

----------


## Woland

Thank you, and any idea about why inside dungeons i cannot pass through walls even if i activate everything, or why i get dc'ed if i enter combat with fly hack?

Sorry for so many questions :P

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Thank you, and any idea about why inside dungeons i cannot pass through walls even if i activate everything, or why i get dc'ed if i enter combat with fly hack?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions :P


He's right, remember how I said the collision disablers weren't working? It's because I was trying to use them inside dungeons.

----------


## sitnspinlock

looks like rolling restarts had an effect on your gamestate check. use 0xB361D8/4 bytes. ill change this for evermorph too.

----------


## rainamnkk

The Lua Unlocker does not work for me o0 
Do you have the same issue?

----------


## mhollier117

dark disabled the lua unlocker in the previous update

----------


## rainamnkk

the reason was?

----------


## broly7

When i attach the program to my client. It sends me a Wow Error. I can nothing to do.

----------


## Xight

Thank you.
Nice work the hack is great.

----------


## Exnintythree

Lol @ the face on the tent behind the Blood Elf on "Track All"

----------


## Balloon

How can I make the fly hack work to move around?

----------


## DarkLinux

Good idea, I should add ctm compatibility

----------


## phantom325

For anyone having problems with this, try running WoW and Evo as an admin (Windows 7, Vista). Or you can always try taking Ownership of the folder (google it if you don't know how). By the way, very nice job on the program, love it  :Smile: .

----------


## Xight

hello i have a problem.
if i close the hack my wow will crash!
please fix it.

----------


## Amrok

> For anyone having problems with this, try running WoW and Evo as an admin (Windows 7, Vista). Or you can always try taking Ownership of the folder (google it if you don't know how). By the way, very nice job on the program, love it .


No you don't need admin rights to run this. Only if the program tries to inject code into the target process.

----------


## nick_533

Track all do not track mines and herbs, just mobs,npc's and critters?

----------


## Neer

Spams my guild chat and party chat  :Smile:  With some random stuff ^^

----------


## nick_533

> Spams my guild chat and party chat  With some random stuff ^^


And sends my previous whispers whenever a guild member comes online.

----------


## icrah

and its Now got a mesg sayin tempy Offline...>,<

----------


## sendeos23

> and its Now got a mesg sayin tempy Offline...>,<


warden update if u did not bother looking

----------


## Raizuhaseo

does any1 know when evo will be bk up and running

----------


## sed-

once they get notes and figure out what the new offsets are scanning for, and depending on that they will ether have to get a work around or remove w/e got detected due to to much work and not really worth it.

----------


## Raizuhaseo

ok thx for the info

----------


## Manwithascar

Doesn't work for me. Click "hack" and it opnes window with massage : select the procces, but i selected it.

Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package don't help

----------


## BuloZB

read the first post




> Important! EVO Status
> EVO - Offline (Warden Update)

----------


## DarkLinux

*Sorry guy I have been really sick the past 3 to 4 day. I am getting better but the ********** has some bad side effects. The hack should be online sometime this weekend. To make up for the downtime we have an update for you guys.

Update 1.1.0
+XYZ (beta) 
+Move NPC's
+Set NPC Size
+Set Player Size
+Game Build Number (Increase Safety) 
+Speech toggle (No longer activated on launch, temp fix for random output)
+New Output in game (Color)
+Cleaned up most of the code, minuscule amount of performance increased*

----------


## sendeos23

Thanks for updates/fixes
Get better soon!

----------


## BuloZB

> *Sorry guy I have been really sick the past 3 to 4 day. I am getting better but the ********** has some bad side effects. The hack should be online sometime this weekend. To make up for the downtime we have an update for you guys.
> 
> Update 1.1.0
> +XYZ (beta) 
> +Move NPC's
> +Set NPC Size
> +Set Player Size
> +Game Build Number (Increase Safety) 
> +Speech toggle (No longer activated on launch, temp fix for random output)
> ...


aahhh cant wait  :Smile:  

thx for infos, keep you work

----------


## DarkLinux

*Update!

Please Download The New Update, EVO 1.0.9 had many problems, it will not even auto update to EVO 1.1.0.

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

As a team we are moving towards hosting our own work. This post will not be as updated as  Darkened Linux Forum for the time being*

----------


## Dr.Who

Crashes my client every time i try to use my LUA 1 buttom macro. Shorter macros like protected intrupt and buff checkers work so i suspect taht its just the exsesive length of my 1 button macro. Any way to fix this?

----------


## CryptoCombat

The new version crashes me more often and by more causes than I have wish to list. win7 x64

Also, this hack taints your UI's execution path, regardless of the LUA hack being enabled.

----------


## sed-

"Error #132 (0x85100084) Fetal exception!
oxc0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001b:000000000
instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000" coudnt be read,"

all i did was inject it clicked hacks and poof,
=(

----------


## Manwithascar

> "Error #132 (0x85100084) Fetal exception!
> oxc0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001b:000000000
> instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000" coudnt be read,"
> 
> =(


same problem

----------


## DarkLinux

What is everyone using?

----------


## sed-

Am usen windows xp, all i got to do was find process, click attach click on Hack button than that error.

----------


## Hidro

is it confirmed that this works cleanly on 4.2.0 [14480]? OP still says 14333 but it also says online, so just curious.

----------


## ghostwheel

> What is everyone using?


OS: WIndows 7 X64 after patch 4.2a nothing is working :/ (after injecting is ok, but when i try to use someting - i get an error same as above)

----------


## Luciferozzy

I can select the procces and enter the hacks, but when i try to activate one i get error and wow shuts down.
iam specially intrested in the LUA disabler.
also wanna thank you so much for this bot, you are doing a real good job !

----------


## Ion78

Winupdate is out, maybe the problem is there...

----------


## Nyst

When I try to attach it says it's offline, but the post says it online. Which is it? lol

----------


## Stormragegold2637

This is fu*king bullshit, I started using this hack a few days ago and it worked well until I went afk. It started spamming random codes in my default chat frame which happened to be trade channel and just now Blizzard banned my account, and yes this is the only thing I've ever tried in terms of "exploiting" the game.

***Notice of Account Closure***

Account Name: WOW1

Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Unauthorized Cheat Programs ("Hacks")

This account was closed because one or more characters were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack." These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harms the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.


I just got done talking with account services and they stated that my account may have be comprised but I know as well as everyone else that they will conclude it was not the case my account will remain closed.

Five level 85s leveled legitimately now permanently gone. *Thank You* for making such a useless piece of shit.

----------


## Hidro

> Five level 85s leveled legitimately now permanently gone. *Thank You* for making such a useless piece of shit.


It is not his fault. You took the risk of using a third party program to do things that are against the EULA and ToS. He did not write the program to do that, but it seems to be a glitch with it. AND...the glitch has been previously talked about in this thread. If you would have done some research, you might have decided not to take that risk and then not have been banned. This is definitely far from a useless piece of shit, and I highly admire the workmanship that he has put into this wonderful program. 



On another note, I love the update. Using the in-game chat is a great idea, but I also did enjoy it on EVO itself since I use full-screen. May i put a request in for both?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrakeFish

Hi there. I saw some of your users are having problems with their User Interface going wild when the program is on  :Stick Out Tongue:  Is the program completely injected? Are you calling Lua functions by creating a new thread (the BlackMagic way when Injecting&Executing)? If you are creating a new thread, this could be why the interface is getting corrupted. I remember it corrupting my character creation screen by changing colors and eventually freezing the game when I made some auto-relog program using it.

Give me some feedback about this, I would be glad to help in any way as this is the best free hack currently available.  :Embarrassment: 

By the way, clean your inbox/outbox. I wanted to send this as a PM but couldn't.

----------


## DarkLinux

Just clean my box, Contributors don't get as much space as donors, ops lols.

So I do not get why people are having problems attaching. I have moved some code around and that is all, for the attach process. 
This hack is not completely injected, only some parts like hooks. 
At this point we do not have anything calling any Lua functions. We are modding one function so people can use protected functions but that is about it.
For the output errors the problem is in the Language hack and how we hook it. B4 you could only do /say but we fixed it so you can do /yell and more but this fix opened a new door. If you have an addon running then its going to output some random values. So if you do not click the language hack button you should be good. 
I am going to start working on it 2morrow, we should have some type of update/fixing for the LUA, Lang or attach problems. 
This is also coded in C++ so I have no idea how BlackMagic works.


If anyone got the Move NPCs to work please tell me!

----------


## sed-

=( i wish i could of tested the move npc that thing looked really fun! but yea man i wish i could give you more feed back, click attach click on the hack button and boom the error i posted and it kills wow.

----------


## Stormragegold2637

> AND...the glitch has been previously talked about in this thread. If you would have done some research...


Of course I read the comments before I downloaded, I'm not as half-minded as you are. Maybe you should do YOUR research before you start talking out your ass again. I'd let you feed me more but I'd rather not go off topic again. Enjoy your ban, dumbass.

As for the project, let's try to not release a great concept that obviously remains unfinished. A program that spams chat and BLATANTLY waves the flag at Blizzard should in no way be considered even PARTLY finished, especially not "beta". Attention is one thing, uploading free bans is another and after my experience, I would *HIGHLY recommend no one gets involved in this program*, at least until its viably considered even alpha. (No matter what the author decides to post, do your research; Crashes and errors usually aren't a positive sign).


Please respond freely to raise your e-peen, unfortunately I won't be reading it.

----------


## DarkLinux

For the people who are having problems when you click the Hacks button and it crashes, all you need to do is update windows fully. Windows came out with some .net 4 updates but they only make you download 1/2 of them. 

This program is fully working on my computer,
Windows 7 Professional SP1 64x

Again for all the people who dont want to spam chat dont click the Language button. 

We are also adding a new security layer, thx to everdox!

----------


## jordispro1337

it says EVO is Temporarily offline :S ?

----------


## Manwithascar

don't work for XP SP3 32bit... should u fix it?

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

clicks hack buttton and wow crashes... windows full update, everything like .net 4 too

----------


## Stormragegold2637

Sorry for the flame and hate, I was just pissed off at the time. My buddy's friend who currently works for Blizzard got my permaban taken off. Good luck and all I can say to other players is BE CAREFUL and take your chances. What happened to me may or may not have been out of shitty luck but I will say it is certainly not worth the permanent banning of your account which I had run into. Unless you have a backup (in my case I just got lucky) - I really would just advise players to be extremely cautious in anything and everything they try out.

Thanks and good luck to all.

----------


## mhollier117

> Sorry for the flame and hate, I was just pissed off at the time. My buddy's friend who currently works for Blizzard got my permaban taken off. Good luck and all I can say to other players is BE CAREFUL and take your chances. What happened to me may or may not have been out of shitty luck but I will say it is certainly not worth the permanent banning of your account which I had run into. Unless you have a backup (in my case I just got lucky) - I really would just advise players to be extremely cautious in anything and everything they try out.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all.


i think everdox and darklinux would both appreciate an edit to the original post and changed it to just something similar to *angry flame deleted* or just any replacement text saying its a deleted post. (i say that simply out of what i might want if it was my thread, i AM NOT actually speaking for everdox or darklinux)

----------


## illogic

when i try to move NPC is says must enable CTM

edit: nevermind  :Smile:

----------


## Akrolodoxis

Sometimes i get an error.
WoW Crashes and then

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	D:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	1408
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:001C41B3

The instruction at "0x001C41B3" referenced memory at "0x75677285".
The memory could not be "read".

etc.

Edit: Seems that i can't get it to run anymore... last night and the last few hours it worked all fine. But Now after i inject it... BAM wow crashes.

----------


## CryptoCombat

Holy mother of God, uber shit batman!

The move npc is BEAST.



----Edit----


Attack of the Killer Horde Dummies XVII: Stormwind!

Attachment 4521

----------


## Nyst

It says EVO is currently offline, but the main page says it is on. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## kamuixmod2

How can i get this to work on a private server if they have their own launcher? 

Nice job by the way.

----------


## mhollier117

> How can i get this to work on a private server if they have their own launcher? 
> 
> Nice job by the way.


there is a separate section for things meant to be used with private servers, this is meant for retail wow only

----------


## kamuixmod2

When i try to move an npc it says ''Must enable CTM.. Must set size?'' i can set size but what is CTM?

----------


## 186eclipse

> When i try to move an npc it says ''Must enable CTM.. Must set size?'' i can set size but what is CTM?


CTM stands for ClickToMove as far as i know atleast.

----------


## DarkLinux

ops ya
To Enable CTM (Click To Move)
->Go to Options (The little computer)
->Interface
->Mouse
->[Check box] Click-to-Move

If you have ctm enable it will still tell you to enable ctm, we have not fully implemented move npc just yet  :Smile:

----------


## kamuixmod2

> CTM stands for ClickToMove as far as i know atleast.


Do you know how fo enable it? 
if so it would be very helpfull.


Kamuix.

Edit: Thanks very much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cazmeus

has a trojan in it. AVG warns me every time. and it doesnt help that the virus total link doesnt load. in any browser, on any computer in my house.

----------


## skatyer

Sorry if it's a dumb question,but The npc move is client side?

----------


## Manwithascar

It's work for XP SP 3 OR NOT? dont work for me

----------


## HonorEtVeritas

> has a trojan in it. AVG warns me every time. and it doesnt help that the virus total link doesnt load. in any browser, on any computer in my house.


Stop being a troll.

EVO crashes when i load it. ( NOT due to a trojan )

----------


## DrakeFish

> Sorry if it's a dumb question,but The npc move is client side?


Don't be sorry, just don't do it next time. On another note I really wonder if it's really possible to search through all threads and all discussed subjects using the Search feature. I heard it was possible but wow how can that be possible?

----------


## Snowdread25

crashes when i turn fly on then off

----------


## coned

Crashes when you try to hack, So i am assuming it's detected..

----------


## DarkLinux

One thing my boss told me to remember was "Never assume anything"
This is not detected, its called Windows 7, xp is over 10 years old. Older then some people on this forum.

----------


## Manwithascar

> One thing my boss told me to remember was "Never assume anything"
> This is not detected, its called Windows 7, xp is over 10 years old. Older then some people on this forum.


Install Windows seven 32bit sp1 ... and crash wow every 5 minites with lua unlocker... 
I think windows seven protect something in ur code, when XP crushesh instantly... Research the errors plz
Using Castspellbyname in ur lua unlocker crush wow instantly too, plz fix it

----------


## beck3210

DarkLinux,

I'm currently using Windows XP SP 3 -- Of course you probably already know what I'm going to say about it's compatibility with your software so I'll leave it at that.

Fact of the matter is, I used to have a file you created specified for the client version called EVO xp test -- which worked quite well.

I understand you stated to use Windows 7 32bit, but some users who play the game prefer XP due to the compatibility with game play. 

Could you please find the time to create a sub-client for XP users? 

I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

-beck3210

----------


## sed-

I just fully updated everything, 3 updates on the .net 4, 5 from window ect things. Everything is now 100% fully updated to the max and still erroring out when i click on hacks button

Windows xp.

----------


## zayed

> I just fully updated everything, 3 updates on the .net 4, 5 from window ect things. Everything is now 100% fully updated to the max and still erroring out when i click on hacks button
> 
> Windows xp.


Yea same here.

I error wen i click on hack's button

----------


## Deminish

same here, updated net frame and my wow crashes everytime i click hack =( 
im using windows xp sp3

----------


## mhollier117

ive noticed a couple things while using anti afk and lua hack for modified auctioneer.
1. it seems to crash about 80% of the time if i inject the hack right when i log in and before i move at all.
2. if i enable multiple things back to back it crashed about 1/2 the time 
3. (only tested this one a couple times so i very easily could be wrong) if i had 2 wow windows open and tryed to inject it crashed on the 2nd wow, but if i had the 2 wow windows from different copies of wow it would work. as in if i have wow.exe from C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft/ open twice and inject then the second window crashes but if i have wow.exe open once from C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft/ and a different wow.exe in the copy at C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft- copy it works fine

if u get confused just post a reply and ill try my best to do a better job explaining whatever confused u

----------


## CryptoCombat

> ive noticed a couple things while using anti afk and lua hack for modified auctioneer.
> 1. it seems to crash about 80% of the time if i inject the hack right when i log in and before i move at all.
> 2. if i enable multiple things back to back it crashed about 1/2 the time 
> 3. (only tested this one a couple times so i very easily could be wrong) if i had 2 wow windows open and tryed to inject it crashed on the 2nd wow, but if i had the 2 wow windows from different copies of wow it would work. as in if i have wow.exe from C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft/ open twice and inject then the second window crashes but if i have wow.exe open once from C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft/ and a different wow.exe in the copy at C:/users/XXXXX/desktop/world of warcraft- copy it works fine
> 
> if u get confused just post a reply and ill try my best to do a better job explaining whatever confused u



I can confirm 1 and 2.

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

Let me add that if you have freshly rebooted, there's about a 10% chance of crashing out, versus about a 60% after the computer has been running for 6 hours+.

----------


## mhollier117

> I can confirm 1 and 2.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------
> 
> Let me add that if you have freshly rebooted, there's about a 10% chance of crashing out, versus about a 60% after the computer has been running for 6 hours+.


now that u mention it i feel like i shoulda thought of that cuz after i restarted my comp last night i all worked a bit better... xD

----------


## wilosoft

Ummm all I can say it's a great program, I just found it today & testing it on live server. I have some questions to ask & bug to report:

1- I'm testing the program on a live server from a trial account, when I duel someone I use no fly and no clip. But when the duel ends (if i loose or win) my game disconnects immediatly because I think no fly I think is still on so I must close wow & reopen it again
2- I need more detailed infos about Evermorph section in the program, because I need other programs to make them work, though some works like copycatz
3- I want a clarification about Move NPC, it's asking me to set NPC size & to enable CTM (click-to-move), I made some searches & couldn't find anything about how to move & npc, & If I move an NPC is it client side or I just see him moved?
4- R there any hotkeys to turn on/off certain features while playing? or I should always go back to the program & turn off/on what I want?

Other than those mentioned above, all I can say it's a great program, easy to use & configue. I've been testing it for a day now & no ban or anything, so I think it's safe till now  :Smile:

----------


## broly7

So, EVO does not work on win xp sp3, right?

T_T

----------


## lucas22490

The language hack (when enabled) sends a random message to guild/whisper to random people after loading screens. Also does not translate recieved anymore also what u send in another faction while they can read it in your chatbox it is still in the opposing factions language

----------


## Luciferozzy

Anny 1 know a code for casting suff if u are behind a target ? AmIbehind=true Dont work.

----------


## Cazmeus

> Stop being a troll.
> 
> EVO crashes when i load it. ( NOT due to a trojan )


It's not trolling if it's true. http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2...rusevohack.jpg Im not trolling at all, I just dont like viruses on my hard drive.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> It's not trolling if it's true. http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2...rusevohack.jpg Im not trolling at all, I just dont like viruses on my hard drive.


EVO injects into a running process, which is like a virus attack called fwb. I reversed this, and it does not drop anything on your hard drive. It's poorly coded in places, but it's not a virus.

----------


## CryptoCombat

The LUA unlocker does not unlock some functions, including FocusUnit("unit")

----------


## l0l1dk

> The LUA unlocker does not unlock some functions, including FocusUnit("unit")


The targeting functions are protected slightly differently than the other functions, and due to the way EVO's Lua Unlocker works, it won't unprotect them.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> The targeting functions are protected slightly differently than the other functions, and due to the way EVO's Lua Unlocker works, it won't unprotect them.


That's nice to know, but I gathered that much. I'm informing the OP so he can fix it.

----------


## renue629

I have attempted to "MOve NPC" and It says "Must enable CTM" and "Must set size" I enabled click to move and set the size of the npc and it says the same thing.

----------


## Manwithascar

crash wow when i recall a pet (warlock) (lua unlock enable)

----------


## DarkLinux

Ill update the lua fix tonight  :Smile:  I will also add in some more updates that I think should fix the xp problem and some others. We will see XD

----------


## Elthin

This one looks perfect. How do we get a version of this for WoW v3.3.5a? Thanks in advance.

Elthin.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> This one looks perfect. How do we get a version of this for WoW v3.3.5a? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Elthin.


No, this is for retail.

----------


## QtDemon

I'm retarded. Could someone write me a How to use NPC Mover for retards. Please.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> I'm retarded. Could someone write me a How to use NPC Mover for retards. Please.


1) Enable Click-to-Move in your Escape Menu > Interface > Mouse.
2) Start & attach EVO.
3) Inject the morph DLL.
4) Target an NPC.
5) In the blank on EVO, type "1" without quotes.
6) Click the Set Size button on EVO.
7) In the blank on EVO, type "1" without quotes.
8) Click the Move NPC button on EVO.
9) Target anything (player, npc, pet, whatever), and right click where you want it.

----------


## QtDemon

> 1) Enable Click-to-Move in your Escape Menu > Interface > Mouse.
> 2) Start & attach EVO.
> 3) Inject the morph DLL.
> 4) Target an NPC.
> 5) In the blank on EVO, type "1" without quotes.
> 6) Click the Set Size button on EVO.
> 7) In the blank on EVO, type "1" without quotes.
>  Click the Move NPC button on EVO.
> 9) Target anything (player, npc, pet, whatever), and right click where you want it.


Thanks, a lot. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CrysisMK2 again. Damn it.

----------


## chazmo322

umm ok i attach and get some error that force closes WoW im using it on retail so idk whats up

----------


## DrakeFish

> umm ok i attach and get some error that force closes WoW im using it on retail so idk whats up


Do you run WoW in DirectX 9 mode? You may have to. If you do, then is there some crash log? It's very, very hard to help someone without any information on the problem.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## chazmo322

sorry mess up

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

how do i run in DirectX 9 mode

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




> Do you run WoW in DirectX 9 mode? You may have to. If you do, then is there some crash log? It's very, very hard to help someone without any information on the problem.


how do i run in DirectX 9 mode?

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

ok i found out im auto running directx 9 and it still happened so here is my WowError
[Spoiler]==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 14480)

Exe: C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew\My Documents\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time: Aug 17, 2011 10:50:53.390 PM
User: Andrew
Computer: D7W46L81
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew\My Documents\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	1304
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 14480
Version: 4.2.0
Type: WoW
Platform: X86 [/Spoiler]

----------


## Roxette

It doesen't work on private servers :'(? ...Cant seem to find the right process when I run it

----------


## skatyer

Move Npc is client only side?Just curious.

----------


## oldmanofmen

> Move Npc is client only side?Just curious.


It's server side.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> It's server side.


This person is an idiot. It's client side. If you move a mob, and walk where it was, it'll still aggro to you. That should be evidence, if it wasn't enough that a server side move would mean this hack accessed Blizzard's MySQL database...

----------


## DrakeFish

> sorry mess up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> how do i run in DirectX 9 mode
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


It's something wrong with a JMP or CALL in the hack then.. Also this isn't an instant messaging website, it's a forum, so try to edit your post instead of spamming the replies next time. Thanks.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> It doesen't work on private servers :'(? ...Cant seem to find the right process when I run it


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2117666
I just answered that like 2 posts ago. Jesus.

----------


## oldmanofmen

> This person is an idiot. It's client side. If you move a mob, and walk where it was, it'll still aggro to you. That should be evidence, if it wasn't enough that a server side move would mean this hack accessed Blizzard's MySQL database...


It's server side.

----------


## nerfmeplease

> It's not trolling if it's true. http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2...rusevohack.jpg Im not trolling at all, I just dont like viruses on my hard drive.


better hope your account name isnt the same as your name in the screenshot, derp.

----------


## chazmo322

> It's something wrong with a JMP or CALL in the hack then.. Also this isn't an instant messaging website, it's a forum, so try to edit your post instead of spamming the replies next time. Thanks.


Ok sorry but i still dont know how to get it to work please help

----------


## imtakinusrs

Seems like most antivirus' latest updates detect EVO as a virus only because it's a hacking tool.
Blizzard pressuring AV makers, much?

----------


## broly7

is EXISTS A dll of evo hack, which works on win xp?

----------


## Clueless_noob

> It's server side.


no it's not

moved a mob next to my rogue and couldn't attack it

so like the creator said (he should know for sure hehe) it's client side only

----------


## Luciferozzy

First of all great bot/hack
Some bugs i wanna report.
I use windows vista fully updated.
When i try summon a pet, Lock/hunter/mage I get a error and shuts down.
same happens if I allready have a pet and try press its skills on the skill bar.

----------


## DarkLinux

Allot of people are going to have problems b/c of the new output. The new output will crash wow randomly and I don’t know why. So we are moving to a different output method, using lua. But even that we are having problems with. When we get that output problem fixed then we will update evo. This should also fix the xp problems. We are thinking of adding in a fish bot if anyone is interested.

----------


## Clueless_noob

I tried flying inside firelands, pulled several types of mobs and they all meleed me quickly like my toon hitbox was actually on the ground.

Is it expected to work that way (a client only thing?)

I tried xyz but got disconnected shortly after raising my height above the ground and didn't try again...

Any way to attack them midair so they cannot fight back while I aoe them down? Sorry for the retarded question, but my previous hack experience is limited to wall walking, speed hacking and lua unlocking.  :Smile:

----------


## DrakeFish

> I tried flying inside firelands, pulled several types of mobs and they all meleed me quickly like my toon hitbox was actually on the ground.
> 
> Is it expected to work that way (a client only thing?)
> 
> I tried xyz but got disconnected shortly after raising my height above the ground and didn't try again...
> 
> Any way to attack them midair so they cannot fight back while I aoe them down? Sorry for the retarded question, but my previous hack experience is limited to wall walking, speed hacking and lua unlocking.


Because people were exploiting this and to fix some bugs related to it, Blizzard made it so NPC's still attack you if you're higher in the air without being Flying. This was changed back in Wrath start if I remember correctly. It will either cause them to still attack you or will make them evade (like when they have no path to get to you).

----------


## Envision

ETA on Speed Hack?

----------


## Clueless_noob

> Because people were exploiting this and to fix some bugs related to it, Blizzard made it so NPC's still attack you if you're higher in the air without being Flying. This was changed back in Wrath start if I remember correctly. It will either cause them to still attack you or will make them evade (like when they have no path to get to you).


thanks for the useful post

+rep  :Smile:

----------


## Cazmeus

> better hope your account name isnt the same as your name in the screenshot, derp.


There's no account name in that pic, "derp"  :Smile:

----------


## CryptoCombat

> ETA on Speed Hack?


Never. (filler)

----------


## stanleywijn

Looks like fun, lets try this out.

EDIT: I get alot of error's when i try diffrent functions. Am i doing something wrong?

----------


## sed-

cant wait till this work with xp again ;p

----------


## Synris

anyone know why my language hack has stopped working?

----------


## nickalus3336

ok, so i have it on my desktop, i have wow open, i open up evo, refresh, attach and it sais im not in game, but i changed the compatability to everything and run as admin, nothing is working, please help me linux

----------


## Psychologie

I extract it to the Desktop, then i open the Game and login to my character and then i try to start the .exe but if i start this error comes up:
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4403/1321321.png
it says it cand find a line (or something) in a .dll

i try to start it with windows xp compatibly (i dont know how to spell it) and with vista
i started as adminstrator
and i downloaded a new MSVCR100.dll and replace it with the old
nothing works...
i have windows 7 64x

----------


## katsas

hmm, could use some help here, after i attach and press hacks button to start the program wow crash and i got this ==============================================================================
World of WarCraft: Retail Build (build 14480)

Exe: C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time: Aug 21, 2011 5:10:21.813 PM
User: ******
Computer: *********
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	2728
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".

any help appriciated ty

----------


## nosferatu100

Hi Linux I have a little question:
Is there a chance that youc an make a gold hack into EVO?That would be handy for some people how me for example I dream a long time from a chopper but I don´t have enough gold.
Let´s hear what you think about a gold hack.(sry for bad english)

----------


## Ion78

> Hi Linux I have a little question:
> Is there a chance that youc an make a gold hack into EVO?That would be handy for some people how me for example I dream a long time from a chopper but I don´t have enough gold.
> Let´s hear what you think about a gold hack.(sry for bad english)


Ich sags mal auf Deutsch und für Dich verständlich...: Niemals! Und träum weiter von dem Chopper.

Evtl. mal in Og/Sw nen paar Poser ansprechen ob sie nen Gold übrig haben...Wenn du so ca 20-40.000 leute gefragt hast, solltest Du den Chopper haben, dafür schreibt keiner mehr mit Dir ,da Du zum "Servermusthaveonmyignore" aufgestiegen bist, kp obs dafür Titel gibt, mal googeln, sowie Goldhack nochmal!

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Hi Linux I have a little question:
> Is there a chance that youc an make a gold hack into EVO?That would be handy for some people how me for example I dream a long time from a chopper but I don´t have enough gold.
> Let´s hear what you think about a gold hack.(sry for bad english)


Here's a gold hack:


```
/script SILVER_PER_GOLD=0.001
```

Use that and tell us how it goes.

----------


## nosferatu100

Nach Gold Hacks hab ich schon gegoogelt aber da kam nur Mist raus damit hab ich mal 5min nach der Benutzung nen trialacc gesperrt weils gleich erkannt wurde...
And thank you CrysisMK2 for the script it works.^^

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------

The script is no gold hack thats nonsense -.-

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Nach Gold Hacks hab ich schon gegoogelt aber da kam nur Mist raus damit hab ich mal 5min nach der Benutzung nen trialacc gesperrt weils gleich erkannt wurde...
> And thank you CrysisMK2 for the script it works.^^
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> The script is no gold hack thats nonsense -.-


That's because there never was, and never will be a gold hack. This isn't Diablo.

----------


## DrakeFish

> That's because there never was, and never will be a gold hack. This isn't Diablo.


There actually was a gold hack back in classic / tbc days. I think it was sold by EzWoWGold.. At the end it would get anyone using it banned within days but it was still working..

But yeah, such a hack for such a big game made Blizzard want to double (and more) check their code I guess =)

----------


## sed-

^.^ i cant wait for this to work on xp

----------


## Lacatosea

I don't know if its connected but i downloaded this yesterday and woke up this morning to find i was hacked. The program never actually ran as it crashed my wow each time i tried to play. I scanned by pc for viruses and came up with a "Trojan horse Dropper.Generic4.YUE" (havnt a clue what that is) and it was located in Evo.exe. Just a warning, i cud be wrong and if anyone could explain it'd be helpful

----------


## neovo

> I don't know if its connected but i downloaded this yesterday and woke up this morning to find i was hacked. The program never actually ran as it crashed my wow each time i tried to play. I scanned by pc for viruses and came up with a "Trojan horse Dropper.Generic4.YUE" (havnt a clue what that is) and it was located in Evo.exe. Just a warning, i cud be wrong and if anyone could explain it'd be helpful


If it were related, do you not think there would be whole groups of replies similar to yours? 

Also, Shame on you for not having an authenticator  :Smile:

----------


## everix

Is Evo Offline right now? I know it says it is online on the front page but every time I try to use Evo it says that it is temporarily offline.

----------


## Johnny Zoo

Is the move NPC function only clientside ?

----------


## sed-

> Is the move NPC function only clientside ?


Learn to read lulz,

Also...

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal exception!

Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ProcessID:	4672
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00000000

The instruction at "0x00000000" referenced memory at "0x00000000".
The memory could not be "read".

----------


## jereminion

this crashes all the time  :Frown:

----------


## ghostwheel

> Allot of people are going to have problems b/c of the new output. The new output will crash wow randomly and I don’t know why. So we are moving to a different output method, using lua. But even that we are having problems with. When we get that output problem fixed then we will update evo. This should also fix the xp problems. We are thinking of adding in a fish bot if anyone is interested.


any progress??

----------


## Wrynnservant

I can't get the flying hack to work. Someone plz help me

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

i can't get the fly hack to work plz help

----------


## sed-

yea idk i give up i tryed everything, everything is updated and idk just cant stop getting that error.

----------


## MadMucx

have you tried uninstalling .NET framework and any other associated programs and then reinstalled them? i tried using a hack before and it wouldn't load and it was because i had 2 of the same program, i still had the old version installed, so after uninstalling both of them and then reinstalling the latest it worked fine

----------


## sed-

just for you i uninstalled my .net frame work and reinstalled it same problems, =(. errrorrrssssss with same error

----------


## Amrok

Just a suggestion: Remove the .NET Framework crap.. There are good GUI Frameworks out there like wxWidgets for C++

----------


## Jens

> Just a suggestion: Remove the .NET Framework crap.. There are good GUI Frameworks out there like wxWidgets for C++


.NET is not just a GUI framework...

----------


## Luciferozzy

I am a big fan of the Lua hack, dont really use the other stuff.. when I use the hack its ok and the scripts work. the only problem i have is when I summon a pet that has a actionbar I get a error and exit wow.
same when I try to enter a machine or something like that.
If u want the error code i can link it.
I would just like to know if u could atleast fix that bug :P

----------


## DarkLinux

So this is the status of EVO,
Development has stopped due to the loss of sex appeal in coding. We are thinking of adding one last update. But the xp fix is not on that list. 

So the question is how many people really use this?
Do most people use xp so why bother updating?

If we update:
+Dll injection protection 
+Fishing bot
+Fix Crashes (Output crashes and Lua crashes)
+other stuff and things

Also I dont remember really but I think EverMorph is also not in development, so no more patch updates. But we will see :| 


I would love to add a poll to see what you guys really think, if a mod could do that, that would be kool  :Smile:

----------


## Fruz0r

> So this is the status of EVO,
> Development has stopped due to the loss of sex appeal in coding. We are thinking of adding one last update. But the xp fix is not on that list. 
> 
> So the question is how many people really use this?
> Do most people use xp so why bother updating?
> 
> If we update:
> +Dll injection protection 
> +Fishing bot
> ...


Im using it. would be awesome to continue with it! but ofc, if nobody using it, its no point. but i think its excellent and really want some updates in the future  :Smile:

----------


## hornswoggle

> So this is the status of EVO,
> Development has stopped due to the loss of sex appeal in coding. We are thinking of adding one last update. But the xp fix is not on that list. 
> 
> So the question is how many people really use this?
> Do most people use xp so why bother updating?
> 
> If we update:
> +Dll injection protection 
> +Fishing bot
> ...


I'm using it. It's great and I do hope you continue to develop this.

----------


## Eman

> I'm using it. It's great and I do hope you continue to develop this.


I'm using it too and would never stop loving you guys if you continued to update it. Much love and respect regardless of if you choose to continue it or not, thank you for your near-flawless program.

----------


## Owneth

> So this is the status of EVO,
> Development has stopped due to the loss of sex appeal in coding. We are thinking of adding one last update. But the xp fix is not on that list. 
> 
> So the question is how many people really use this?
> Do most people use xp so why bother updating?
> 
> If we update:
> +Dll injection protection 
> +Fishing bot
> ...


Sounds good! Will you ever make it a paid for program?

----------


## jereminion

i use this all time for lua unlock as snowball costs money and i dont know of any others

----------


## citeop

If development continued, I bet people would be more than willing to chip in some money for your time as well. I personally just came back to wow, but if evermorph was updated I would definitely like to support it.

----------


## llames

If u see: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...l-morpher.html (EverMorph v2.0 - 4.1.0 (14007) Player model morpher!)

It have 43 pages of comments, that's a lot... 

We want EverMorph! u everdox rulz!

----------


## joeish

It says "You need to be in game" and I am in game since new update any news?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> So this is the status of EVO,
> Development has stopped due to the loss of sex appeal in coding. We are thinking of adding one last update. But the xp fix is not on that list. 
> 
> So the question is how many people really use this?
> Do most people use xp so why bother updating?
> 
> If we update:
> +Dll injection protection 
> +Fishing bot
> ...


I know that feeling. 

It was a good run...so goodbye and thanks for all the fish.

----------


## smurfalmighty

I don't mind the crashes and such, you've done a great thing for the community and I am looking forward to you updating it for the new patch whenever possible if that's going to happen. Good luck.

----------


## Chintzy

Please, please, please, PLEASE. Update this/evermorph before you stop, there ARE a lot of people who have been waiting a very long time to morph their characters on XP. Im ****ing begging you I DONT WANT TO BE A GNOME ANYMORE!!! D:

----------


## ghostwheel

> I don't mind the crashes and such, you've done a great thing for the community and I am looking forward to you updating it for the new patch whenever possible if that's going to happen. Good luck.


same from here. and btw. i think that much more players using windows 7 than xp so if you don't know where the problem with xp is than just leave it  :Big Grin:  . It is better for us to have updated hack...

cheers

----------


## Fruz0r

you cant stop EVO. best thing eva! love you so, "waiting hopefully for a update" thaaaanks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kam3ron

This Program is the only way I can play this game, without it the game is really dull.

----------


## DarkLinux

So I have updated evo and I am going to release it some time tonight! I like to match other hacks going around so I am thinking of adding that zoom hack thingy and if I get time the lua script loader mobob. This is to make some people happy  :Smile:  and to piss some people off  :Frown:  . lols After this I think you will see me more in the fps section  :Smile:

----------


## Golf

> . lols After this I think you will see me more in the fps section


I look forward to this !

----------


## smurfalmighty

> So I have updated evo and I am going to release it some time tonight! I like to match other hacks going around so I am thinking of adding that zoom hack thingy and if I get time the lua script loader mobob. This is to make some people happy  and to piss some people off  . lols After this I think you will see me more in the fps section


Cannot wait for this.

----------


## darkayo

DarkLinux ,thx to make so many ppl happy. I can't play without Evo :x

----------


## vidoco2

I'll tell you, Upload a link to a Donation Fund (Paypal most likely) And ill donate 50$ if you upload a working Version of EVO.

----------


## DarkLinux

*If you really want to Donation anything to EVO or EverMorph just pm me...

Again we dont do it for the money, the fame or the rep. We do it for the learning experience*

----------


## Nogorn

I love the evo hack but i mainly use it for anti afk and lua unlocker.. could u make a small hack that just has anti afk and lua unlock buttons?? wouldn't be hard to update either and most people use evo for the lua unlocker i would assume

----------


## DarkLinux

That is an idea, we could create a slime version of EVO with 3 or 4 hacks. What do you guys use most? 

1)Fly Hack
2)Anti AFK
3)LUA Unlocker
4)?

----------


## Luciferozzy

Well since speed hack isnt puplic I vote Lua  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

> That is an idea, we could create a slime version of EVO with 3 or 4 hacks. What do you guys use most? 
> 
> 1)Fly Hack
> 2)Anti AFK
> 3)LUA Unlocker
> 4)?


3) LUA Unlocker and Anti AFK  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

yea LUA and AFK was what i used from this  :Big Grin:  love the diea of everything else, but it must be a hassle to maintain

----------


## vgk434

I'm waiting for is the no clip I use that soo much, I need it so I can get my black market sales going again hahaha!!!

----------


## sed-

anti afk//lua//maybe lang hack if u really want to, but i agree, to make it loads ez'er on you it would be cool to make a mini hack with 2-3 things on it, so its nice light weight and lot ez'er to take care of. 

-Hacks,
-Lua
-Anti afk
-Lang *maybe if u want*
-Anti Warden, *kill switch*

----------


## DarkLinux

*Update:

Just updated EVO Hack to 4.2.2. Not all things work  

Not Updated
+XYZ
+See All Levels
+Lang Hack (You cant talk  )

Added
+Fishing Bot*

----------


## CryptoCombat

Hey linux, you from Vancouver, BC?

----------


## DarkLinux

*I would love to live in BC, but no  Im from little old Ottawa Ontario*

----------


## Vixxi

It says it can't find the evo.dll which is in the same folder when i run it. I have all the necessary downloads for it to work?

----------


## DarkLinux

It sounds your Virus scanning program picked it up.

----------


## nosferatu100

How can I move NPC´s?EVO always:"Must Set Size."

----------


## DarkLinux

Enter a number you would like to set the npc size in the box

----------


## EntaroAdun88

Are these hacks client sided?

----------


## treake

Not working on Windows XP SP3.
Microsoft C++2010 Redistributable & .NET Framework 4 has installed.
Attachment 4745

----------


## koolboricua

so this is some what safe with 4.2.2 latest EU, since i want to camp TLPD and this will help me staying away from AFK?

----------


## DarkLinux

@EntaroAdun88 
The EverMorph hacks are client side and some of EVOs

@treake 
Yes we know that xp is not supported, as it is a 10 year old OS

@koolboricua
Its as safe as a hack can get. If anything the anti AFK is one of the safer hacks. I have never seen wow do a call back like that b4  :Smile:

----------


## Billblade23

Hi everytime i go to open evo it says you must be ingame nvm fixed it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nosferatu100

When I put a number in the field and click on Move NPC nothing happens the size is normal and I can´t move the NPC. What´s the problem?

----------


## DarkLinux

When I was testing some things I did not add back the code to enable ctm. So you will need to enable ctm for it to work  :Smile:

----------


## koolboricua

> @EntaroAdun88 
> The EverMorph hacks are client side and some of EVOs
> 
> @treake 
> Yes we know that xp is not supported, as it is a 10 year old OS
> 
> @koolboricua
> Its as safe as a hack can get. If anything the anti AFK is one of the safer hacks. I have never seen wow do a call back like that b4


Thank you Darklinux. You do make a good point, no bot is ever 100% safe and i do understand the concecusions that come with it. To be honest, i wish there was a Manual for this bot to understand the rest of the goodies it has lol. Heck i am still new to this. But for not AFK is the only thing i truly care for. I want that damn TLPD and afk log outs are killing my chances.

One more thing, i have read all this thread, and your links, and there is so much talk about Lua hack. I have google it but not much info online. What exactly is it? and what does does it do?

----------


## nosferatu100

What´s ctm? Can you tell me that pls?

----------


## DarkLinux

See 1st page as I just added it  :Smile:

----------


## koolboricua

BTW, what are the dots on the bottom? left has 3 and right has 2? what do they do? when i put the mouse over them, it shows nothing for me to know about?

----------


## archidemon

hello! Thank's for your cool hack! Say me please how to use "-Modify your item" ))

----------


## nosferatu100

Thanks for your help DarkLinux but there is another problem when I click at move NPC WoW crashes.

----------


## Dankstar

When i pick the process and click Attach i get and error that says EVO Is Temporarily Offline, any ideas?

----------


## DarkLinux

@Dankstar 
Do you get a [connect() failed] message?

Also try going to my website, b/c thats what its connecting to darkenedlinux.com . If you cant get to my site then thats why.

----------


## codys14

> That is the equivalent of Glitchys item swapper, it changes the looks of items but not the stats (because those are stored server side).


 How do i use it

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

How do i use the item mod.

----------


## Dankstar

> @Dankstar 
> Do you get a [connect() failed] message?
> 
> Also try going to my website, b/c thats what its connecting to darkenedlinux.com . If you cant get to my site then thats why.


I dont get any other error other than the window popup that says its offline. I can go to the site just fine.

----------


## fireangel

I downloaded but its seem to be an broken archive

----------


## jadethread

> I dont get any other error other than the window popup that says its offline. I can go to the site just fine.


same here. I can connect to the site just fine but when I open EVO it says "Evo is temporarily offline." any idea whats wrong ?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I'm trying to be careful here, as to avoid being banned while using this to its fullest. What does WMO Collision do, as well as both of the other collisions? No Clip drops me into water all the time, and I don't want to flyhack all over the place, but I just want to run through doors and solid objects like urns and fences.

Also, I'm kicking myself for not using this before today. I love this hack.

----------


## jadethread

Whenever I go to inject. It still says "Temporarily offline." When will it be back up?

----------


## Dankstar

> Whenever I go to inject. It still says "Temporarily offline." When will it be back up?


Im still having the same issue, win7 ultimate64, Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable installed correctly. Thank you very much.

----------


## aileens

after Injected suceessed, it keep saying can't find bobber although i set the 3 keys right.

----------


## ghostwheel

> after Injected suceessed, it keep saying can't find bobber although i set the 3 keys right.


worked fine for me yesterday, check again, and remember to enable loot all
dont use lure at the begining

----------


## jadethread

I figured out why it kept saying "Evo is temporarily offline." I use avast antivirus and for some reason it was blocking the connection or something. All you have to do if that is happening is disable your anti virus. Good luck guys  :Smile:

----------


## trytry

downloaded this 5 days ago and today my account got hacked TWICE!!! Luckily I never log off hence nothing was lost (guess hacker was waiting me to log off and steal all my stuff). 

I do not run any other hack on my system and chrome indicated that a malware component when I tried to download this again. 

I hope this is just a coincident but in the mean time I am formatting my hard drive and refrain using this.

PS: virus scan indicated that there is a trojan in the file, ah well

----------


## Ninjaderp

trytry its most probably just a coincidence, I've had no problem with it whatsoever and none else it seems.

----------


## DarkLinux

@trytry 
Its all the midget porn your downloading lolz. 

Go download WireShark and see what EVO is sent from your computer... Guess what, nothing is. All it does is pull some info from my site to see if EVO is up to date lolz

But thanks for the good idea, ill add that into the next update  :Big Grin:

----------


## TommyT

Using anti gravity then disengage on a hunter will cause you to dc

----------


## DarkLinux

*@TommyT 

ya any movement like that will d/c you. DrakeFish was going to tell me how to fix that but we never really got around to it. If you jump and click fly or disengage and fly it will d/c you. Ill look into it 

Anyone want that zoom hack? I dont know if I should update evo just for that.*

----------


## jonazstuff

When will speedhack be up?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

When I'm using the fishing feature, and there is anyone nearby trying to fish as well, it causes the hack to think that I looted when the other person does, and just makes me unable to fish. Any way to fix this, other than telling the other person(s) to bugger off? 

Otherwise, I love this hack. I really do.

----------


## DarkLinux

@jonazstuff 
We got one working so... if we feel like it.. a week or never... who knows lolz :_

@SuddenlyBRAINS 
Hmm Can you give me some info on the players around you? B/c I have coded it to see your bobber but I could be wrong. Thanks for the bug report! +Rep

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

> @jonazstuff 
> We got one working so... if we feel like it.. a week or never... who knows lolz :_
> 
> @SuddenlyBRAINS 
> Hmm Can you give me some info on the players around you? B/c I have coded it to see your bobber but I could be wrong. Thanks for the bug report! +Rep


Any other player; level 10 kids in goldshire, 85 people fishing in deepholm, everywhere. Not really any specific conditions, as I had a friend follow me to various areas, even to completely ridiculous spots like the caves in Vashj'ir and in Obsidian Sanctum; if there was a second bobber, the hack will recognize it as mine, even if it pops first.

----------


## phansawat

i get an error "can't find entrypoint from GetThreadId" smthing like that =o just need to transform it cause the error is in dutch

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Is this good for soloing Cataclysm instances?

----------


## Fruz0r

> Is this good for soloing Cataclysm instances?


not rly.. if speehack is coming back it would be awesome for soloing

----------


## tatakau

> i get an error "can't find entrypoint from GetThreadId" smthing like that =o just need to transform it cause the error is in dutch


same here plz help!


Edit: doing some research seems that GetThreadId function does not work in windows xp?

----------


## manw

"EVO Is temporaly Offline"  :Frown:

----------


## jadethread

> "EVO Is temporaly Offline"


I had that a few days ago. All I did was turn off my anti virus and restart Evo. Worked like a charm. Check ur firewall / anti virus.

----------


## bakdorbandit

why does mine say Evo is temperarally offline?

----------


## sed-

> why does mine say Evo is temperarally offline?


because it does?, and no he doesnt support windows xp os users.

----------


## killmort

EVO Is temporaly Offline  :Mad:

----------


## DarkLinux

Goto http://darkenedlinux.com/EVO/evo.html

If you see ! 111 then its online (111 = 1.1.1)

If you see ! 0 then its offline

Its your firewall or you do not have the framework installed

----------


## manw

Stupid question : When i launch EVO and use Anti AFK / LUA unlocker it's modify the client just when EVO is open or the client is "modified" for ever even if i close EVO ?
Because i have my real account and account for hack so that's why i'm worrying about that.

----------


## DarkLinux

When you click attack EVO injects a dll into wow. When you exit EVO the dll will be removed. If you leave a hack on like the LUA remover and then exit EVO the LUA hack will still be on. I have not added a check to see if anything is left on. Thats on my to do list. 

I recommend starting wow over again, but its safe to turn all hacks of and exit EVO.

Things like the Anti AFK will stop when EVO is closed. But we are going to move most of everything onto the dll so that will change.

----------


## manw

So, after using EVO, put all hacks i've used off then relaunch wow to be safe for using my real account ?

----------


## DarkLinux

To be safe Exit EVO and WoW, then stat wow up again

Or

Turn all hacks off and exit EVO (Not as safe if you forget to turn some hacks off)

----------


## DarkLinux

*Update: [1.1.2] (Some time 2morrow 

-Fixed Language hack (Thanks to Eveodox)
-Fixed See all levels

+Added Zoom hack
+Instant Zoom in and out

+Fixed some small bugs
+Added auto enable ctm for move npc

No speed hack yet....*

----------


## nichilismo

Hi DarkLinux
I really love this hack Tool, cant play without anymore.  :Big Grin: 
Especially the Wall Climb function is great.  :Smile: 
But i have one Question: Do we get hotkeys at some point?
Sometimes its really annoying to switch into windows and back again. (must play in fullscreen mode, windowed max mode is buged for me somehow, wow's fault not Evo's)

Cant wait to Try new Version tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## fredkvi

When i try to open EVO.exe It comes up an error. It says the program cant open becouse MSVCR.dll Is missing on the computer

----------


## DarkLinux

@nichilismo 
We could add hotkeys but they would be static b/c I am to lazzy lols. So F1 would be fly and could not change it. 
The bottom right radio button keeps evo on top of everything, its to bad it only works for Windows mode and FullScreen Windows mode. 

@fredkvi
You need to download the framework... I guess is really should add that to the main page...

----------


## Romulis2000

this newest update has a trojan dropper in it

----------


## Discipline

Hey, I'm getting the "EVO is temporarily offline" error, is it down or is it a problem on my side?

----------


## DarkLinux

@Romulis2000 
Yup! We provide the best trojanz on the interwebz  :Big Grin: 
-no really, if you download it from this site it will be safe. I have seen other websites like fkn0wned.com who add in bad stuff  :Frown: 


@D1sc1pl1n3 
If you can see this site darkenedlinux.com then its your firewall 


If anyone wants to see if its up or down, just goto http://darkenedlinux.com/EVO/evo.html

// 0 = Offline 
// 112 = public patch 
// 113 = new patch 
! 112

The number after ! will tell you its status

----------


## delvara

> @Romulis2000 
> Yup! We provide the best trojanz on the interwebz 
> -no really, if you download it from this site it will be safe. I have seen other websites like fkn0wned.com who add in bad stuff 
> 
> 
> @D1sc1pl1n3 
> If you can see this site darkenedlinux.com then its your firewall 
> 
> 
> ...


The newest update really does have a trojan- check the virus scan you updated with it.

----------


## ferodod

No, it doesn't. It lists a generic flag which is shown for a number of bots/hacks for numerous games. Not a trojan.

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

Erm i have a problem, everything was working just fine and now i tried to launch EVO and i got some error, which i sadly didnt even read and now the EVO.exe is gone. And if i delete the folder and unrar it somewhere it always turns into .tmp instead of .exe ... any clue what could be the problem ? :/

----------


## ferodod

Antivirus?

----------


## Relentless904

Still saying getting same instance and saying offline at 3444 injection. Also the Trojan thing is true. EVO.exe is infected.

----------


## DarkLinux

If someone would like to donate $150 so we could get a Code Signing, then we would not have the virus problem. lolz

Also all the people who are saying that it is infected, your just repeating what a computer is telling you, and computers are inferior to humans...



If your virus scanner picks EVO up as a problem, then go to your virus scanners website and look for any false detection page. Direct them to me @ [email protected]. For every false detection that is fixed I will rep you.

AVG Example
http://samplesubmit.avg.com/ca-en/false-detection

----------


## archidemon

Some problem (( : Точка входа в процедуру GetThreadld не найдена в библиотеке DLL KERNEL32.dll 
Evo.dll could not be located. If the problem persists, try re-downloading Evolution.

----------


## sed-

yea i keep getting that problem too, cant locate the .dll even tho its in the same folder. i wanted to see what mass suicide thing was lol. i assume its client side right?

----------


## Hidro

Is the language hack _actually_ fixed? Im undead, tried speaking to my friend (troll) in Common, and he still understood. He was able to understand me in orcish, common, and when it was off. Sort of confused if you could clear it up. But thanks for providing such a useful hack for free. Really amazing.

----------


## DarkLinux

@Hidro 
Yes the language hack actually works. You can talk across but its a little bugged for Horde. You can talk in both languages but horde around you will only see it in Orcish. 

@all 
If you have a missing dll, can your try running it in C:\

----------


## DarkLinux

Try This One Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Relentless904

Still says offline. This sucks because this was the only fish bot that worked for me, otherwise I wouldn't need it. Jens is a much better multihack for other purposes, no offense.

----------


## DarkLinux

In the next update ill have the option to not connect to my site. You will not have Warden protect/Kill switch and update reminders. What makes Jens hack much better? Is it the key-bindings? I also really like Jens hack but it does not have as many things as evo  :Frown:

----------


## sed-

imo evo was good, just wish it could be used on xp ;p. dont feel like installing a vw for 7os to run it =(

----------


## Richie33

You did a good job on evo.

----------


## Screetch

Hi,

Option Move Npc doesnt works, because i click on Move Npc et my game is closed instantly with a error message even if launch the hack in administrator...

Can you help me for use the hack ?

----------


## Richie33

When is the next update for Evo and could you please tell what will you be adding in.

----------


## -Ryuk-

I dont think you gugs will get many more updates... Darklinux is busy IRL lol

----------


## DarkLinux

Development has stopped, we will try and update for every patch. If you have any hacks you would like to add to EVO we are accepting new devs.

----------


## Thomja

+3 rep from me cus the hack is friggin awsome and its free!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

What would you like to have added or updated? Someone asked me if the afk remover could be more of a bot that could move. Any one else need that?

----------


## CryptoCombat

> What would you like to have added or updated? Someone asked me if the afk remover could be more of a bot that could move. Any one else need that?


Here's something only mildly useful...but a fun project if you have the time... the old follow anything hack...pet, enemy, npc...whatever.

A rare tracker like culino had...tracks rares on the minimap, plays a sound, and flashes the screen

----------


## DarkLinux

good idea... that should be easy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kixxa

I can't open this program...it shows two errors when i try to open it:
Error 1: Can not find the entry point 'GetThreadId' of the procedure in the dynamic link library 'KERNEL32.dll'
Error 2: evo.dll could not be located. If the problem persist, try re-downloading Evolution
I have Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable and net framework 4...
What can i do? pls help.

----------


## DarkLinux

Fun little read 

First answer to Activision Blizzard Lawyer / Antwort auf Klageschrift

We are on page 105  :Smile:

----------


## Richie33

This hack is epic!

----------


## 72pixel

> What would you like to have added or updated? Someone asked me if the afk remover could be more of a bot that could move. Any one else need that?



Add please teleport hack. would be awesome. Thanks

----------


## user0000

There is a problem with program. When I select process and click "Attach" I got a message
[Wrong Game Version] WoW = 0 Need =14545

I have correct version with Russian language pack.
Any ideas?

----------


## BuloZB

this hack not work for me any more

 :Smile:  offline error issue

----------


## taknbyd

I'm having the same problem.... It's saying that, "EVO Is Temporary Offline". Was curious if this is happening to others? I reformatted my computer today, so didn't know if I forgot something or what.. Thanks in advance...

----------


## DarkLinux

EVO Is Temporary Offline == FIREWALL IS ON!

----------


## larrybyrdy

Any news as to why its down atm? Just curious =)

----------


## taknbyd

> EVO Is Temporary Offline == FIREWALL IS ON!


I took my firewall down, but I'm still having the issues...

----------


## Mafta

Great hack, used pretty much everything with no ban +rep from me.

----------


## Tankall

I'd love to see a flag return feature added to this for BG use. This is the most comprehensive all in one hack that I've seen since Culino's WoWExt XYZ hack before the loss of speedhacking caused that to be abandoned. Unfortunately I dumped my copies of that before I realized that it had a the most reliable flag return option that I've been able to find.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Recently got a new computer, and it's having issues loading the hack, but disregarding that (It's my own fault, gotta remove all the factory "default" crap), what does mass suicide do? Kill all players around you? Or just visually make it so people "feign death"?

----------


## DarkLinux

*EVO TEST

This does not connect to the server, so you will not have evo is offline problem. BUT you will not have Warden protection. This may or may not have a speed hack... 

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

I can not take any credit or this... like always 

*

----------


## luchin

Anyone tried this?

----------


## sed-

i would but it doesnt support xp anymore and i dont feel like vming os7 =(

----------


## Trollblod

I get a fatal wow error when I try to use move NPC.

----------


## Chibitoo

Trying it now but speed hack doesnt seem to be working. it says its injected, and numpad 7 to toggle. but numpad 7 doesnt do anything, unless i'm doing it wrong.

----------


## Richie33

I try the new test out soon.

----------


## Spaceunicorn

> Trying it now but speed hack doesnt seem to be working. it says its injected, and numpad 7 to toggle. but numpad 7 doesnt do anything, unless i'm doing it wrong.


Yeah, same goes for me. Its injected but when I press numpad 7 nothing seems to happen.

----------


## DarkLinux

Is a 20% increase in speed... Its working but you just cant tell...

----------


## Relentless904

Mine worked but when I toggled a few times I got a quick disconnect/crash.

----------


## QtDemon

Works for a bit then disconnects.

----------


## LogicWin

Why won't you just execute a lua command like RUNKEYBIND("INTERACT_MOUSEOVER")

----------


## DarkLinux

@LogicWin
What??

----------


## Anarki

Is EVO offline? It's not connecting in my case. Stopped working an hour ago.

----------


## Phucker

Takes about 15-30 seconds after pressing num7 then I definitely see a speed increase. It does crash wow after a little bit - is that fixable? Even a 10% increase that is stable would be excellent!

----------


## wroe49

*When i go to attach it says [Wrong Game Version] WoW= 0 Need = 14545, im running Windows7 and im playing on a private server how do i fix this and or what is the issue.*

----------


## ferodod

*private server* Issue is right there. This is for retail. As are the rest of the bots/hacks in this section.

----------


## Traxex84

Why not support XP anymore :<

----------


## DarkLinux

*Windows XP Release Date was October 25, 2001

Products Released 
Windows XP 

General Availability 
31/12/2001

Date Mainstream Support End 
14/04/2009

Date Extended Support End Date 
08/04/2014

Service Pack Support End Date
30/08/2005


Who uses windows anyways... Linux is a real OS*

----------


## LockeKAF

I got error when launch it. "Input point in procedure GetThreadId not found in KERNEL32.dll" (XP problem?)

----------


## DarkLinux

We do not support XP......

----------


## greenegzofyoshi

> * 
> 
> Who uses windows anyways... Linux is a real OS*


Linux is a real pain in the ass. (:

Debian user here !

----------


## warhulk174

Its telling me its offline? why

----------


## DarkLinux

Please read the 1st page...

If you get the message "EVO is off Offline" then your firewall is up... 

If you still get that message download this one... you will not connect to our server so you will not have Warden Kill Switch... 
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## vgk434

Well this is a bummer hope it gets fixed soon  :Frown: 

Reported Attack Page!







This web page at filebeam.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.





Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.

----------


## Traxex84

False warning, is a safe site. If any advertisement banners or anything have or had something bad in them it will show that warning automatically even though its not the websites doing.

----------


## Rotnimod

Ok i have been trying to download this to my system for over an hour getting different .dll files it says are missing and more. I have downloaded this to a different machine but i seem to have trouble with this one. I am currently using WinZip to unzip the file (which i think is needed) and when i try to open it i get an error message saying "The procedure entry point GT ThreadId could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll" and then will suggest to try and re-download (which i have done many a times) so if i could get some help that'd be awesome!

----------


## DarkLinux

Filebeam will not remove anything unless it is illegal... So you can download viruses from that site if you dont know what your downloading...


@Rotnimod
1st page, you need to download the framework  :Smile:

----------


## warhulk174

Is the test version the same as the one that shows offline?

BTW.. its not telling me that is offline.. 

its telling me that its temporarily offline... is it the same? my firewall is disabled.. and AVG has it as Exception.

----------


## vampy

I had the same issues with "evo is temporarily offline".
Disabling the windows firewall didn't help.
I am using avast as my antivirus software and i found out that disabling the "web-security" solved the problem. Works even with enabled windows firewall.

Maybe that helps

----------


## BUTZER

Hey, pardon if if this has been answered, but is there a function to track something particular, like only 1 type of mob, or only locked chests? Or if not... can anyone point me to a working track hack?

----------


## DarkLinux

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...multihack.html (Jenses Multihack)

This should would for track something particular

----------


## BUTZER

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...multihack.html (Jenses Multihack)
> 
> This should would for track something particular


 Thank you so much! Not only a good coder, but also a polite and helpful person! You are awesome!!!

----------


## holyshilidin

nevermind edited now.

----------


## EfraimBarkbit

It worked fine for me until i pressed move NPC without typing a number in (witch i readed after that i needed to do) and now when i try to inject it it just says socket() failed and then it just crash. I use windows 7 x64 latest version of evo and latest of wow!

----------


## Kasapin

edit, finally stopped DC'ing xD fun program :3

----------


## DarkLinux

@EfraimBarkbit 
EVO will crash wow sometimes when moving NPCs... When I tested "Move NPCs" it never crashed on my Desktop but 1 in 10 times it crashed on my laptop... no idea why lols... But I have no idea why you are having socket errors... hmm In the next update I will have the option to connect or not to connect to the Warden Server, that should solve most socket errors...

@Kasapin
What was DC'ing you?

----------


## Kasapin

> @Kasapin
> What was DC'ing you?


when I fall through through group with no clip XO so I just need to restart wow and evo.
I am trying to reach GM island, and every time I turn on noclip + fly to get through blue walls I just DC :S

----------


## pEcUrA

WE NEED SPEED HACK UPGRADE EVO FOR SPEED HACK!!!FOR FREE  :Wink:  AND DO IT NOW HEHE!!! :Smile: ) Good work bro

----------


## why2004007

I'm a chinese player and the client build number is 14769,will you please add support to this client?This client has no difference to the world wide client as I know.

----------


## DarkLinux

Upload your client (wow.exe) to Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

Or give me a link to download the client you downloaded

I will see what I can do..

----------


## why2004007

Here's the wow.exe link:Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
Thank you very much! :Embarrassment:

----------


## DarkLinux

What copy is it? Korea / Taiwan?

A link to download the full game would be nice...

----------


## pmaeT1eixol

Stretch" makes me crash, and I'm having a bit of trouble with the modeling. Never really experimented with model editting before. Care to give a quick 2 sentence rundown or something like that to get me started? XD

Suggestion: Hotkeys! 

Great program so far

----------


## why2004007

It's simpfiled Chinese version,not Taiwan version.

Maybe we can test it by disable the build number check and have a look at if it could work or not instead of downloading the full chinese wow.
It just changed for loading more model files,I think.
If you want the full client heres's the link:https://www.battlenet.com.cn/account/download/
And you may have to setup the chinese font to see this website correctly.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

P.S. It's version is 4.1 and u have to update it to 4.22......

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

P.S. Maybe you have to download the full client...I just use ce change the build number and when I use the fuctions in the box nothing happened and when I click the fly button the client stop working by memory error.

----------


## DarkLinux

If evo reads your wow version as 0 then the offsets are different... so changing the number is not the only thing I will need to change... 

I still dont see how to create a trail account 
é*”å…½ä¸–ç•Œ

----------


## why2004007

I'll PM u a trail account.What I thought is the netgate to other countries in china is only nine and your downloading speed maybe under 100KB/s...
I wondering if there's a way to make your client run my wow.exe....

----------


## Suzanne82

Modify your items. Surely that isn't what I think it means, right??

----------


## Mammalsauce

Most likely is modify their graphic, like transmog.

----------


## pizaro

still not working =\

----------


## Kasapin

whats to zoom option do, I feel like its supposed to make something fast. But I can't figure out what

----------


## Falayo

Is there any possibility to get this working on a Mac?

----------


## DarkLinux

@Kasapin
The zoom option allows you to zoom out infinitely.
You can also instant zoom in and out but you cant have both on.

@Falayo
We are looking into that... We got Mac running on a VM but could not get wow to...
So we got a used Mac book pro... but we never got around to installing wow...

----------


## sitnspinlock

time permitting ill be adding a speedhack over this Thanksgiving weekend, but at the moment I am pretty pressed for time, however having a free speedhack is on my todo-list.

----------


## pizaro

other post never got replied to.... it keeps saying evo is offline and yes i have read the front page and yes my firewall is off and i ran as admin i dont know what else to do any help?

----------


## sed-

> other post never got replied to.... it keeps saying evo is offline and yes i have read the front page and yes my firewall is off and i ran as admin i dont know what else to do any help?


well something is blocking it from connecting, hence the offline issue. its like you cant ping without the pong ;p or else zzzzz

----------


## pizaro

can anyone post a step by step set up i cant get it to work.....i have my avg turned off, i have my firewall off, i gave it access through the firewall, i run as administrator and it still won't connect just keeps saying "evo is temporally offline" please help thank you 


-pizaro

----------


## sitnspinlock

Ill be adding this in evo sometime this weekend. basically sending a faked sprint datagram to the server, did it on a rogue of course but works with all classes. thus 170% speed. one good thing to note with this, is no airwalk BS required.

----------


## popeofdope

> Ill be adding this in evo sometime this weekend. basically sending a faked sprint datagram to the server, did it on a rogue of course but works with all classes. thus 170% speed. one good thing to note with this, is no airwalk BS required.


Thank you very much for all your hard work.

The TBC rocket boots provide a much larger speed boost compared to sprint: Rocket Boots Xtreme - Item - World of Warcraft

Would it be possible to send a datagram of that or is it not possible?

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Thank you very much for all your hard work.
> 
> The TBC rocket boots provide a much larger speed boost compared to sprint: Rocket Boots Xtreme - Item - World of Warcraft
> 
> Would it be possible to send a datagram of that or is it not possible?


im sure it is possible but I do not have access to those to do any debugging ;p

I have to make due with what I have which is a 70 paladin and a 20 rogue. I don't play live often  :Smile:

----------


## iorioxtt

can design for XP ? PLZ!!!!

----------


## DarkLinux

Ill start on the Rocket Boots 2night!  :Smile: 

And Plz read old post b/c we are not going to support xp. It would be like supporting windows 98.... Windows is going to stop supporting it in the next year or 2...

----------


## pizaro

can anyone post a step by step set up i cant get it to work.....i have my avg turned off, i have my firewall off, i gave it access through the firewall, i run as administrator and it still won't connect just keeps saying "evo is temporally offline" please help thank you


-pizaro

----------


## DarkLinux

Do you have Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 drivers installed?

----------


## pizaro

yes i even reinstalled it @-^


Edit: is there a certain place i need to put the .dll or evo.exe i just have them in a folder on my desktop

----------


## christopherwiz

So when will Evo be updated for patch 4.3? Also, just curious if there's any chance the speed/teleport/stop fall updates will be available with update for 4.3?

----------


## DarkLinux

I have it 75% updated... But some things have changed... We should have it out by this weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Toldorn

> I have it 75% updated... But some things have changed... We should have it out by this weekend


whoot  :Big Grin:  whoot  :Big Grin:

----------


## christopherwiz

> I have it 75% updated... But some things have changed... We should have it out by this weekend


Awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pjayz

sorry if this is a dumb question, but this does the same stuff as evermorph right?  :Embarrassment:  i saw the morph character and morph mount and got really excited.

----------


## christopherwiz

> sorry if this is a dumb question, but this does the same stuff as evermorph right?  i saw the morph character and morph mount and got really excited.


It does some evermorph stuff plus a bunch of other stuff

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Hey DarkLinux, how do you go about updating a hack for the next patch? Because I have a cracked version of honorbuddy that works for 4.2.2 [14545] and I want to update it to work with 4.3.

----------


## Makelarhs

> It does some evermorph stuff plus a bunch of other stuff
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------
> 
> Hey DarkLinux, how do you go about updating a hack for the next patch? Because I have a cracked version of honorbuddy that works for 4.2.2 [14545] and I want to update it to work with 4.3.


i hope at list you have buy 1 lifetime of HB just to support the guys....

Dark keep up the good work m8! we love your hack!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RealPlutoNess

Love the program.
Love the work.
Love the Christmas wait its so suspenseful  :Big Grin: .

Cant wait for you to finish your update Dark!

----------


## christopherwiz

> i hope at list you have buy 1 lifetime of HB just to support the guys....
> 
> Dark keep up the good work m8! we love your hack!


Yea, I just found out that I can buy a year for $40, so I think I'm going to - I definitely think they deserve the support  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

EVO 1.1.5 BETA 
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

-=WarNing=-
This has not been tested at all!
This is also not connected to the warden scanner...
Do not test on main accounts, only trails

None of the EverMorph things work atm
Speed hack does not work... Do no click lols

ThX!

----------


## Darkshades

> EVO 1.1.5 BETA 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> -=WarNing=-
> This has not been tested at all!
> This is also not connected to the warden scanner...
> Do not test on main accounts, only trails
> 
> None of the EverMorph things work atm
> ...


Injecting was succesful, but does nothing. Numpad7 doesn't change anything.
Also, it would be good if we could change the hotkey, some laptops don't have a numpad (not even through Fn).

----------


## DarkLinux

None of the EverMorph things work atm
Speed hack does not work... Do no clicky lols

----------


## christopherwiz

Very nice work man, Evo's definitely my favorite hack  :Big Grin:

----------


## k4hn

bawww to bad its offline  :Frown: 
nvm, firewall was blocking it,mybad :P

keep getting crashes when disabling the plua unlocker :/

----------


## Jazu

Speed hack isnt working for me, it crashes the client

----------


## DarkLinux

Must you really troll... lolz

----------


## christopherwiz

> Speed hack isnt working for me, it crashes the client



lols he said like 3 times that the speed hack doesnt work yet

----------


## christopherwiz

They updated wow - Evo doesn't work anymore  :Frown:

----------


## RealPlutoNess

Before the update today I tested your hack for you on a trial account I ran it and it ran fine minus a few disconnections when using the fly feature.

I was going to go more into the testing for you but then the patch hit and made the client change to .15050

But I do have another question do you intend to continue the evermorph feature in the future updates to EVO?

----------


## christopherwiz

So are ya gonna update to [15050]? Just curious, don't wanna bug ya lol

----------


## DarkLinux

*EVO will not be updated until December the 17th. We will sill support the EverMorph features. Sorry for the delay.*

----------


## Linkn

No worries dude. I love this tool, made me so much money in firelands. Will be doing the same with the new raid come the 17th, once I add some gametime. Really appreciate the work you do on this.

----------


## SprayPlaster

Have fun with whatever you're doing. Looking forward to the update.

----------


## DarkLinux

I had 1 free hour 2day so I started on a new library. Someone asked me if I could get the LUA thing working again. So this is a temp program that i coded with my new lib. I did not do much testing so I hope it works  :Smile: 

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Cryptmaker

Lua unlocker working great. Thanks for the update. Altho, I am getting wow crash on being knocked back.

----------


## Dr.Who

LUA unlocker crashes me on Morchoak when he sucks us un and everyt other knockback... so kinda not so good for alot of stuff atm otherwise it worked great.

----------


## TheSplizz

For me it says EVO is temp offline but my firewalls are off so what is the problem.

----------


## hellga

> *EVO will not be updated until December the 17th. We will sill support the EverMorph features. Sorry for the delay.*


For every one asking again and again "wtf it don't work".

----------


## nikol4s

Not meaning to thread hijack, but does anyone know of any working "XYZeque" programs? No clip, etc? Ability to move through walls...

----------


## pandaazz

lazy ass hacker, make your heroics like a men and fight. Are you the gay ghost Casper?

thanks for the lua unlocker DarkLinux, its working great with the mod auctioneer!  :Smile:

----------


## Winniexxx

So now, there is no working Hack that allow you to go through walls? Even XYZ Hack CMemory doenst work because no one has Offsets for the currrent Patch...Man thas anoying.

----------


## DarkLinux

Ill see what I can do 2morrow night... I should have some free time  :Smile:

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> So now, there is no working Hack that allow you to go through walls? Even XYZ Hack CMemory doenst work because no one has Offsets for the currrent Patch...Man thas anoying.


WoWSpike has a working teleport hack that goes through walls ect... so yes there are working XYZ hacks :P

----------


## Winniexxx

WoWSpike? Do you have a link for this? Cant find it :-(

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

oh ok i found it....looking for freehack...

----------


## Anarki

What about anti afk bot? I can't seem to find any, been using EVO for everything lol. EVO goes offline and the world ends for me, haha  :Smile: 
There are some out there, but they dont inject into WoW client so I can't have a different client using to play normally and second one to afk on.

----------


## DarkLinux

Update to remove afk 
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## zim804

> Update to remove afk 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


Thank you. I was just hoping for this yesterday. +5 rep for you good sir

----------


## Anarki

Thanks a bunch, +5 rep  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

*Because We are not injecting any dlls for eVo temp then we can code it to work on xp...

evo Temp xp test... lols
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


I have no idea if it will work lols
*

----------


## Winniexxx

What about moving to Closed Doors? Will it be include on 17 December?

Mfg

----------


## sed-

> *Because We are not injecting any dlls for eVo temp then we can code it to work on xp...
> 
> evo Temp xp test... lols
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> 
> I have no idea if it will work lols
> *


works for xp,

----------


## idczar

hey dark, the lua unlock keeps making the wow crash every time when there's a knock back like throw down, or DS first boss when you get sucked in. etc etc, could you look into that please? Thanks.

----------


## Swift311

I have little problem,when i open hack i see this : http://pics.kz/i2/7b/00/7b00b7069a56...9d95d71d05.jpg

And i only can chose wow process,i cant precc attach and other , plz help.

----------


## Vandra

> I have little problem,when i open hack i see this : http://pics.kz/i2/7b/00/7b00b7069a56...9d95d71d05.jpg
> 
> And i only can chose wow process,i cant precc attach and other , plz help.


Windows font size

----------


## DarkLinux

For the next update what do you guys think if we did an in game ui? Or would you guys like both, the old ui and an ingame one? We are moving to full injection, but that does not effect you guys... But it allows use to have an in game ui and use commands like /fly

Take a look at the one I did for Evermorph, it would be almost the same...
Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## aeonz

I thought this isn't working until the 17th (Offline)? And if it isn't why are people making it look like it does? Anyways, umm so using this on a main account a good or bad idea? Have you tried on a main account before? I tried it on a trial and EVO said it was offline so I couldn't give it a chance..  :Frown:

----------


## Anarki

It's working great for me because I only used anti-afk and LUA unlocker in EVO, and DarkLinux was kind enough to make a new application for 4.3 that covers my needs  :Smile:

----------


## aeonz

If it still works then what am I doing wrong here? .. It keeps saying it's offline and I know that but if your all saying it works great then.. lol wth! I wanna get in on this! lol :P 

Attachment 5430

----------


## Balloon

How's the fish bot and is this updated for patch 4.3?

----------


## DarkLinux

eVo is offline, but I have a temp program for Lua and afk... 
Evo should be out on the 17th  :Smile:

----------


## aeonz

> eVo is offline, but I have a temp program for Lua and afk... 
> Evo should be out on the 17th


Ahh ok np that's all i needed to know  :Smile:  "Looking forward to it"  :Cool:

----------


## DarkLinux

But if you need anything right away, tell me. Like the AH botters, they need lua and afk  :Smile: 

Thx for the rep you guys  :Smile:

----------


## nick_533

what is this lua unlocked auctioneer everyone talking about?

----------


## DarkLinux

There is an auctioneer that Horde and Alliance can both use. So people put things up for cheap so there other character can buy it out. This way they can send items from Alliance to Horde. So what people do is try an buy the items b4 they can log onto there other character...

example: 
I want to send some epic armor over to my Horde character, and my main is an Alliance.
So I put my armor on the ah for cheap b/c my Horde character is poor.
Before I can log in to my Horde character some one has bought out my epic armor. 
And Blizz cant do a thing  :Frown:

----------


## gxralf

> There is an auctioneer that Horde and Alliance can both use. So people put things up for cheap so there other character can buy it out. This way they can send items from Alliance to Horde. So what people do is try an buy the items b4 they can log onto there other character...
> 
> example: 
> I want to send some epic armor over to my Horde character, and my main is an Alliance.
> So I put my armor on the ah for cheap b/c my Horde character is poor.
> Before I can log in to my Horde character some one has bought out my epic armor. 
> And Blizz cant do a thing


could u make a temp thiny version for 4.3.0.15079? I think their memoery address are the same.
maybe your application have a version check so it can not work with 4.3.0.15079? But other apps such as autokick can work properly on this version.
Thanks

----------


## Succubuzz

> There is an auctioneer that Horde and Alliance can both use. So people put things up for cheap so there other character can buy it out. This way they can send items from Alliance to Horde. So what people do is try an buy the items b4 they can log onto there other character...
> 
> example: 
> I want to send some epic armor over to my Horde character, and my main is an Alliance.
> So I put my armor on the ah for cheap b/c my Horde character is poor.
> Before I can log in to my Horde character some one has bought out my epic armor. 
> And Blizz cant do a thing


Thats where having more than 1 wow account and a decent computer and connection comes in handy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## strevol

Doesnt work now (( why?? Offline (

----------


## firung

> Doesnt work now (( why?? Offline (


Why trol so much

----------


## popeofdope

Bump for 17th December

----------


## Richie33

Still no 4.3 and it's the 17th. D:

----------


## DarkLinux

Got everything updated but Evermorph.... EverDox is offlines... so cant update it....

----------


## chadley

been waitting for this all week im going to use this see if i like then i will get project snowball :3

----------


## Anarki

Wont work for me. It says there's 1.1.6 out but there's no download link for it  :Smile:

----------


## Richie33

How long will it take to get it updated to 4.3?

----------


## sed-

> How long will it take to get it updated to 4.3?


lulz i died a little inside after reading this really dumb question.

----------


## Anotherfox

> Got everything updated but Evermorph.... EverDox is offlines... so cant update it....


Can you release without Evermorph? Never use it anyway XD

----------


## christopherwiz

> Can you release without Evermorph? Never use it anyway XD


Agreed, would really appreciate this.

----------


## DarkLinux

*Small little update... Updated for 4.3.0a. Im home for x-mas so im working off a little netbook..its impossible  So Im going back to my house to get my desktop lols. Just so I can work on EVO 

Plzz report all bugs, as I have not tested everything fully.. 
*

*
Download :  EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] FileBeem

Virus Scan : EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] Virustotal*

----------


## pizaro

stupid question but the link above does have the warden kill switch right?

----------


## Syax

It still says it's offline.

----------


## Balloon

Any chance that we can know how long the speed hack is gonna be rdy?  :Smile:

----------


## firung

> Any chance that we can know how long the speed hack is gonna be rdy?


Go buy Projeckt Sn0wball please, if the speedhack is going to be realeased for free... Blizzard is going to nerf it and it's gonna take 6 month to find a new way to bypass the server-side

----------


## Vandra

> Go buy Projeckt Sn0wball please, if the speedhack is going to be realeased for free... Blizzard is going to nerf it and it's gonna take 6 month to find a new way to bypass the server-side


So, you're saying that blizzard can't spend 5usd ? lol.

----------


## sitnspinlock

> Go buy Projeckt Sn0wball please, if the speedhack is going to be realeased for free... Blizzard is going to nerf it and it's gonna take 6 month to find a new way to bypass the server-side


thanks for your contribution. as soon as i finish evermorph fixes ill put the sprint hack I posted earlier in this thread at the top of my priority list.

----------


## ayra08

quick question...this dont work on Windows XP users right??

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Go buy Projeckt Sn0wball please, if the speedhack is going to be realeased for free... Blizzard is going to nerf it and it's gonna take 6 month to find a new way to bypass the server-side


you need to stop trolling peoples hacks...

So what if its gonna be here for free?
So what jadd has a Working one now! ( kinda of )

alot of people prefur the free option and either way Blizzard probs already have a way to fix this speed hack

nobody know's what blizzard no's

if people want to go buy jadds hack they will do without you post GO BUY NOW PLX!!!! COS HE SELLS WORKIN 1!

EvO is a gr8 hack and i support them 100% same wioth WoW Spike and jadd

----------


## sed-

Right this version of evo doesnt support xp, hopefully in the future it will due to the test xp file he has posted works flawlessly with xp.

----------


## ayra08

ty sed and a big ty to the creators of this hack

----------


## neopoya

I can't use it because items in the windows are "moved" for me 

Heres is a screenshot of the issue : 

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1174/evov.jpg


So i cant really use it at all. Any guess o why this happens? Thanks

----------


## DarkLinux

> Windows font size


@neopoya Look above  :Smile:  Also Thats an old one.. Download the new one.. Dont think it will chnage unless you chnage your font size or something...

----------


## gippy

Installed the framework but i get a different error to the one you posted:

----------


## idczar

Hi, thanks for the hack.

The new one still crashes wow when a server triggered movement occurs like on first boss of dragon soul boss (sucking in everyone) when protected LUA is enabled. other than that. I think it's working fine. Thank you.

----------


## DarkLinux

@gippy
What version of .NET framework do you have installed? 

@idczar
Ill look at that 2night... Does it crash on any movement?

----------


## metazare

Works like a charm. Thanks!

----------


## Syax

My firewall is off and I'm STILL getting a temp. offline error >.< help meh.

----------


## 72pixel

Thank you so much for New update!! Working like a charm!!

----------


## gippy

Got mine to work, i need framework 4, the one in the front page didnt work for me

thanks!

----------


## HealthySnack

> My firewall is off and I'm STILL getting a temp. offline error >.< help meh.


Deactivate your anti-virus.

----------


## moor2

> Deactivate your anti-virus.


even tho i disabled my FW, turned off my AV, it still says offline

----------


## Swift311

When i inject hack i see not all functions,no evermoprh.

----------


## bpurio

> When i inject hack i see not all functions,no evermoprh.


Yeh dude, i have the same problem. Also i can utilize all the features in Evo but how do u change the speed hack??? because thats not really working for me just stays the same speed in the game.

----------


## Regato

Firewall and Anti-virus on or off still says EVO Is Temporarily Offline  :Frown: 
Running on Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

----------


## novakane

Hi I'm getting this error after I installed the proper framework and studio. 

"The procedure entry point Get ThreadId could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."

----------


## Anarki

Working fine on first try on Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Not EVO fault, you're missing something.

P.S. is there any way to use this to solo kill raid bosses?
And what is the chance of being detected while doing that?
For example, is it possible for me to skip all the way to nefarion in old BWD using no clip/fly hack?

----------


## moor2

> For example, is it possible for me to skip all the way to nefarion in old BWD using no clip/fly hack?


Nope because in BWL you need to kill all bosses in order to get spawned Lord Victor Nefarius, which after talking initiate bossfight with him as Nefarian.
to other bosses, with good use of noclip and depending on condition (and instance) you´ll be able to solo most of them.
And no you wouldn´t get banned becasue 1) you will be ther alone 2) i dont think there is another way how to detect you using hack otherwise somebody seeing you and reporting you afterwards

Anyway, bout non woring... it still keeps telling me "EVO is temporaily offline" no matter how hard i try..

----------


## pizaro

Don't know if this will help anyone but i had the same problem with it saying its offline first make sure you have all the stuff on the front page and if your running AVG you need to disable it. To do this go into AVG then to "tool" then "advanced settings" then 3 things down on the right side you will see "temporarily disable AVG protection" do that for 15min and keep renewing it ( important!!! when avg is reactivated if you dont extend the time it will force the bot to close down...don't panic!)


Hope this can help someone .....love the hack btw thank you for all the work you put into it!

----------


## DarkLinux

Need more info... I cant go off "Its not working".. That tells me nothing.... 
And EvO is not fully updated... Only the hacks are... no Evermoph just yet  :Frown:

----------


## why2004007

In chinese client,14579.The wow.exe will stop work when I kick hack button. :Frown: 
Trided lots of way to solve it ,nothing works.I think I have to find out the offset by myself then...

----------


## moor2

I dont even have antivirus installed (reinstalled windows few days ago)
and i turned off firewall

and it keeps telling me Offline even if i dont choose the process lol

----------


## Toldorn

How do i do this new suicide thing? I've spammed the 'fun' button, and never seen it.... Can you make a specific button for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

Ya its a little bugged atm

----------


## therealshurik

suicide is it only visual? or can i loot mobs after they die?

----------


## raul003

So im new to this ummm i use the fly hack and everytime I close the hack in the middle it DC's me or if i shut off the fly hack in the middle it DC's me is this working as intended or not or do i have to go back to the ground and then disable fly mode?

----------


## Swee

> I dont even have antivirus installed (reinstalled windows few days ago)
> and i turned off firewall
> 
> and it keeps telling me Offline even if i dont choose the process lol


/confirmed same problem here with win 7 64bit says temporary offline.

snowball works fine ;/

----------


## geeza

Mine doesn't find any processes at all, so i can't even see if the hack works  :Frown:

----------


## Chintzy

does this work for XP?

----------


## sed-

> does this work for XP?


L2Read lazy lecher....

----------


## christopherwiz

Hey Darklinux - any news on when the speed hack will be released? I know it's been on the "Upcoming" list for a good while now.

----------


## sed-

> Hey Darklinux - any news on when the speed hack will be released? I know it's been on the "Upcoming" list for a good while now.


just be patient, it will be released when he wants to release it. Right now he has to work on fixing the bugs,

----------


## syphilis

LUA hack causes crashes all the time.

----------


## DarkLinux

Ill try an update evo to fix the lua bug... It should be a simple fix as I know the problem. 

The overall development is a little low... As a lack of motivation...

I am starting a new project, its a memory lib for c++... but thats also slow in development... 

Any ideas...

----------


## Paul2906

Hello, thank you very much for your multihack. Works pretty good. But how exactly does the Language Hack work and what do you mean with ''(no more only /say)''

----------


## geeza

Why can't i get this working? I open it up (as admin) and i keep hitting refresh but it won't show wow anywhere, I've done hacks like this before but all the current hacks that require me to find the process are no longer working, any idea?

----------


## DarkLinux

@Paul2906
If you are Horde you can talk Alliance. And if your Alliance you can talk Horde... You can also read everything... Helps in BGs... B4 you could not yell or whisper...

@geeza
World Of Warcraft needs to be named Wow.exe, this only works for retail wow... no private servers

----------


## geeza

> @Paul2906
> If you are Horde you can talk Alliance. And if your Alliance you can talk Horde... You can also read everything... Helps in BGs... B4 you could not yell or whisper...
> 
> @geeza
> World Of Warcraft needs to be named Wow.exe, this only works for retail wow... no private servers


Ah, I had previously modified my wow.exe and renamed it back incorrectly i had it as all capital. Testing now to see if this has resolved the problem. Also, I was playing on live servers.

Genius! It works, Thanks for the assistance.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

+4 Rep for DarkLinux

----------


## farbflash

This evermorph link is failed

i will npc move a the link is fail  :Frown:

----------


## Eardog

Are you planning to add speedhack on this?

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

How came that the 2 days i tried to use EVO now, both days it said its temporarily offline ? :O

----------


## sed-

could be your firewall blocking ingoing/outgoing? /shrug.

----------


## mikembley

Sorry to be a pain, But FileBeam sucks at the moment. 




> Due to Increased Demand, there are too many people downloading from FileBeam at this time. 
> Please try back later, or sign up and donate to keep us running AND gain instant access.


Could someone please mirror Evo? Thanks!

----------


## DarkLinux

Updated Link On Main Page...
Download :  * EVO 1.1.6 For 4.3.0a [15050] DarkenedLinux.com

----------


## Killedbyncf

I get Failed to initialize properly im on XP, help please.

----------


## Killedbyncf

Attachment 5577Attachment 5578 im getting them errors now.

----------


## Killedbyncf

Attachment 5579Attachment 5580

Now these are popping up.

----------


## 2for1buck

should be. step zero. make sure you have c++ installed 2010, and ALWAYS this always works, RUN WITH ADMINISTRATOR, as its using programs that only the comp administator can use. if you need anymore help just pm me or post here again

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




> I get Failed to initialize properly im on XP, help please.


 = fail, only because this program does not work on XP as its a old system, he even said in the instructions etc not compatible with xp

----------


## Killedbyncf

Can u gimme a download link for the C++ 2010 i have the .net framework, and we XP users don't run things as admin. The account is admin so it runs automatically when we click it.

----------


## Eardog

Can you somehow have noclip on while flying with flying mount? Cause I allways get stuck in the air then DC'd.

----------


## thomas0r

How can i track several things with this? Sure, there is the TrackAll option, but its extremly confusing, cause i'm only searching for netherwing eggs :|

----------


## Aerron04

Why do I keep getting the message that Evo is temporarily offline?
-I have 64 bit windows 7, I read earlier that it doesn't work with that, is this true?

----------


## sku_u

Installed .net 4.0 and visual c++ 2010 both for x64 bit win7 and still gives me the .dll error even when running in admin mode. I had this working on the same comp before reformat so i know it's not a x64 prob...

----------


## DarkLinux

Try Running it from the Zip File....

----------


## casteaz

I'm really enjoying this program, speed hack would be MUCH appreciated though.  :Smile:  I'd also like to mention that while I'm in BG's while using the language and flying hack, after I die I DC every time.. Is this already know of? EDIT: Actually every time I get attacked I DC

----------


## Soullinker

hmm everytime i try to attach the hack i get a DC and i have used before...

P.S. Never mind some kind of hick up..it works now

----------


## sorenswow

Why are half of the controls missing?
It seems as if I'm missing the bottom controls with evermorph and such

----------


## firung

> Why are half of the controls missing?
> It seems as if I'm missing the bottom controls with evermorph and such


Read other comments before posting yours-_-

----------


## sed-

lol got to love lazy lechers,

----------


## hitmanwow

i've got bitdefender but i disabled the firewall, i disabled the windows firewall, but i still have the problem "evo is temporarily offline" when i try to attach the process...

----------


## sed-

something is still blocking it, idk maybe dark has a test link to click on to see if you can see the page and if not its a firewall issue. If not they are ez to set up ;p.

----------


## sorenswow

> Read other comments before posting yours-_-




Don't be a ****ing prick.
I'm sorry that I didn't go through the 60 ****ing pages of responses to find one appropriate for my question, you piece of shit.

----------


## sku_u

*To all that get the msvcp100.dll issue,* make sure you download *BOTH* the x64 *AND* x86 Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 runtimes, _even if you're just running Windows 7 64bit._ The link for the x86 runtime can be found here. The x64 runtime can be found here

I made the error in thinking that I needed to only download the x64 runtime as I am running x64 Win7

----------


## firung

> Don't be a ****ing prick.
> I'm sorry that I didn't go through the 60 ****ing pages of responses to find one appropriate for my question, you piece of shit.


It's max 5 pages you need to read and I think it is postet in one reply from "Darklinux"

----------


## lewie4

> /confirmed same problem here with win 7 64bit says temporary offline.
> 
> snowball works fine ;/


I also get this message and I am also running Win 7 64-Bit.  Does anyone know of a fix?

----------


## sorenswow

> I also get this message and I am also running Win 7 64-Bit. Does anyone know of a fix?


I'm running Win7 64 bit and you NEED to disable UAC and your firewall(s) for it to connect.

----------


## lewie4

> I'm running Win7 64 bit and you NEED to disable UAC and your firewall(s) for it to connect.


Tried that but it still says its offline.

----------


## Evoxxx

Hey, i downloaded all but when i'm going to "attach" a message shows that says "[Wrong game version] WoW = 0 Need = 15050 " Any help plz ?

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

On "Evolution it's 1 thingi can take that says " Process : WoW | ID 6076 " is that rigt ?

----------


## sed-

> Hey, i downloaded all but when i'm going to "attach" a message shows that says "[Wrong game version] WoW = 0 Need = 15050 " Any help plz ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> On "Evolution it's 1 thingi can take that says " Process : WoW | ID 6076 " is that rigt ?


pid will change, make sure your running newest patch version.

----------


## Evoxxx

My wow is fully patched if thats what you mean. If you mean EVO where do i get it ? I downloaded the file from here and "Exhasted" (bad spelling xD ) it then kilcked it.

----------


## sed-

no clue whats wrong, "[Wrong game version] WoW = 0 Need = 15050 " means you got the right version of evo, and sense your saying you got fully patched wow not sure what would be causen that problem lol

----------


## Evoxxx

Ok, thanks anyways. Anyone else knows how to fix it ? :O If you do plz tell x/

----------


## Darkshades

I had the same problem at some point and all I did was run Evo as administrator (maybe if it doesn't have admin privileges, it can't scan the WoW version ?)
Let met know how that works.

----------


## D4v16

Evo is temporarily Offline? DOH! what to do?  :Smile:

----------


## Evoxxx

> I had the same problem at some point and all I did was run Evo as administrator (maybe if it doesn't have admin privileges, it can't scan the WoW version ?)
> Let met know how that works.


Thanx alot  :Big Grin:  it worked

----------


## Simn33

Works perfectly without any problems.
Best free program that i could find in the web (free)

----------


## lewie4

I've tried this on both 64 bit Windows 7 and 32 bit Windows Vista and both say offline. I have also tried turning off my firewall on both and still they say that EVO is offline.

----------


## XILIONK

Is the fishing bot portion no longer included? Whenever I load it up, I only get the top part of the menu

----------


## everground

The EVO hack notifies me that EVO is currently offline. I am running Window 7 and tried to ratify the problem by doing the follow

-----Disabling resident shield in AVG antivirus
---- Turning off User Account Controls (UAC).
---- Installed the .net framework for x86 and x64.

Would there be any other way to fix the problem I am getting?

----------


## Eardog

> Is the fishing bot portion no longer included? Whenever I load it up, I only get the top part of the menu


Same here :S

----------


## deathndecay

Been with MMOwned for a very long time now and only usually post if there is something pretty good to post about Unfortunate this time though its about Malware. Malware in this program now, Used to be clean. Isnt now.

2012-01-02 11:03:29
C:\Users\Taz\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DR45.080\EVO [1.1.6].exe
[email protected]
Detect
Success



2012-01-02 11:03:30
C:\Users\Taz\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DR45.080\EVO [1.1.6].exe
[email protected]#7hz7g8czfqbg
Quarantine
Success

----------


## qweerful

@deathndecay
Yet no one has been hackzed... The older your account does not make you smartz..lolz

----------


## lewie4

Here are the two virus scans and they both appear to be clean

Scan 1

Scan 2

----------


## D4v16

still temp. offline  :EEK!:  me can haz update pls?

----------


## Anotherfox

I'm assuming the Evo Offline is due to the entire site being down.

If you goto the Frontpage the image isnt working and if you goto the DarkLinux site that's down....


Edit: And now its working :P

----------


## lewie4

> I'm assuming the Evo Offline is due to the entire site being down.
> 
> If you goto the Frontpage the image isnt working and if you goto the DarkLinux site that's down....
> 
> 
> Edit: And now its working :P


The site is working or EVO is working?

----------


## Anotherfox

> The site is working or EVO is working?


Both.

On another note: Is it possible to have hotkeys bound to the functions?

----------


## lewie4

> Both.
> 
> On another note: Is it possible to have hotkeys bound to the functions?


They are still both down for me...

Edit: For the users getting the "EVO is temporally offline" message try turning off your anti-virus. I was using avast and when I disabled it EVO started working  :Smile: 

Hope this helps

----------


## DarkLinux

I have no money, so I could not pay my web hosting bills... EVO was offline the last 3 or 4 days b/c of that... It should be back up today... If you like this hack and have money to burn, any donations will help. pm if so, thx.

----------


## Theholycow

The hack is working, but i don't seem to have all the hacks that you have in the video?

----------


## DarkLinux

The website is back online, therefore EVO is back online...
I still have not updated all of evo... Will try if I get some time 2night.

----------


## iMozzy

Why can I not walk through ONLY gates and doors anymore with this hack? Whenever I use the WMOCollision or M2 Collision I fall through the ground

----------


## faltheryn

Give DL a break, he's one of the only free tool providers on the forums. I'm using the tool and it's working fine for me. PM me for a download link. He gives you an inch and you're determined to drag a mile out of him. He's just another user like any of us, but he contributes. He doesn't have all day to sit and answer your questions and keep hosts up. If it's not working, or you can't currently download it, say thank you in advance and check back later.

It's called being a decent person, do it.

----------


## Oskaching

Awesome hack! It would be great if u add a speedhack feature.

----------


## Wilbo007

Attachment 5693

This is what I get when I open it, even as administrator it's still the same. There is a dropdown menu with my WoW process but I can't click anything, not even the buttons. I can only click the dropdown menu.

I am on Windows 7 64-bit

----------


## sweetshot22

im missing some stuff here like the data file lol

----------


## Freefall552

What is this? 



W7 x64.

----------


## Wilbo007

> What is this? 
> 
> Attachment 5723
> 
> W7 x64.


Do you have the same problem as me? where the buttons are jumbled up?

----------


## Freefall552

> Do you have the same problem as me? where the buttons are jumbled up?


I can only chose process. Can't click any buttons.

----------


## Wilbo007

Yes I have that problem too!! I'm on windows 7 64 bit aswell!!

----------


## iMozzy

Why can I not walk through ONLY gates and doors anymore with this hack? Whenever I use the WMOCollision or M2 Collision I fall through the ground

----------


## zambeaux

just use no gravity with it  :Smile:

----------


## WaCk0

Any ETA on Evermorph including NPC mover ?
Not trying to moan just curious  :Smile:

----------


## sluzak112

Mam proglem niemoge wybrać Proces.Wogule mi się nie pojaiwa!!!
Proszę o POmoc pLZ :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

Little update... My Windows has been diedz, So I have been running good old Linux the last 2 weeks... I think ill re-install windows this weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

vm ftw ;p,

----------


## sluzak112

Ale jak ten proglem rozwiązac?

----------


## Balloon

Is there gonna be a update soon ?  :Smile:

----------


## test07

Hi,
How to use the Mass Suicide plz ? I don't find it..
And, can it be use to kill ennemy npc like old dungeon Boss for example ?

----------


## Wilbo007

What's a donjon boss?

----------


## tyler800

Is there gonna be an update with a speed hack soon? I miss speed hacks so much! :/

----------


## phantom325

> Is there gonna be an update with a speed hack soon? I miss speed hacks so much! :/


Jadd's hack tool has a speedhack.

----------


## sed-

> Is there gonna be an update with a speed hack soon? I miss speed hacks so much! :/


your an idiot... u kids need to stop asking for speed hack, thats why we have 50+ pages...

----------


## tyler800

> Jadd's hack tool has a speedhack.


Not a free speed hack though. I just came back from a year break and i remembered back then there used to be like 4 speed hacks at any given time. What happened to them?

----------


## escequi

Can this work on xp?

----------


## sed-

> Can this work on xp?


L2Read lulz

----------


## zadah

hi dumb question i recently downloaded this but i dont get the evermorph part of the box when i load it, just the upper set of buttons. What am I doing wrong? Much thanks for help!

----------


## firung

> hi dumb question i recently downloaded this but i dont get the evermorph part of the box when i load it, just the upper set of buttons. What am I doing wrong? Much thanks for help!


e
Evermorph issen't updatet yet:/ Will come soon, hopefuly

----------


## DarkLinux

Sorry, I have not had that much time b/c of our new website... 

Lyn &bull; Index page

----------


## paahdin

Does this work in private servers too? Like tbc (2.4.3)

----------


## freakz0r

> Not a free speed hack though. I just came back from a year break and i remembered back then there used to be like 4 speed hacks at any given time. What happened to them?


They changed something in the game that make speedhacks nearly impossible

----------


## escequi

> L2Read lulz


It says "we do not support xp", but in the changelog there is "xp fix", and maybe some1 found a way to run it on xp?

----------


## Billblade23

It says its offline,even though i followed all of the steps,what should i do?

----------


## Maladath

How long is this going to be down for? I love this hack so it's killing me that it's offline!  :Frown:

----------


## vgk434

so is this down due to blizz an not coming back up :_(

----------


## Desdi

Are you sure of that?

----------


## Maladath

> so is this down due to blizz an not coming back up :_(


How do you know?

----------


## jimmys96

When will this come back online?

----------


## DarkLinux

When I get some free time ill look over the new Warden Update... This hack is detected that is why its offline... Got to love the offline code I added in, saved many of you lols

----------


## vgk434

pretty cool of you bro to keep an eye out waiting for the program to be at its best is well worth the wait from not being caught thanks for your hard work to help us lazy ppl that like to hack the piss outa wow haha

----------


## Maladath

Thanks man! this is great, hope you get free time soon =p haha but like vgk434 said, deffinately worth the wait. thanks again for your hard work  :Smile:

----------


## tonyipop

Why is evon temporly offline?

----------


## zerohealin

> Why is evon temporly offline?



If you scrolled up abit you would see DarkLinux said it is detected  :Smile: .

----------


## zambeaux

DarkLinux, thanks for the heads up about the detection.

I can't code for sh1t, so any hack / bot / progam i use, im just so grateful for your work. What you do is like magic  :Smile: 

In the meantime, are there any other XYZ / teleport program / No collision thing that works ?

Seems like all the ones listed here are offline / outdated  :Frown: 

thanks !

----------


## jimmys96

> DarkLinux, thanks for the heads up about the detection.
> 
> I can't code for sh1t, so any hack / bot / progam i use, im just so grateful for your work. What you do is like magic 
> 
> In the meantime, are there any other XYZ / teleport program / No collision thing that works ?
> 
> Seems like all the ones listed here are offline / outdated 
> 
> thanks !


Free version of sn0wball has collision (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...port-hack.html)
and heres a XYZ hacj (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...s-back-23.html)
But EVO is free and got it all!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Somn

Just a heads up, I've just been banned for using EVO, as was a friend. We havent used EVO since it went offline but used it before that. Perhaps beware of using any hacks for a while.

----------


## Phucker

> When I get some free time ill look over the new Warden Update... This hack is detected that is why its offline... Got to love the offline code I added in, saved many of you lols


Thanks! I was [intending to] load the hack onto 5 accounts at the moment it went offline - the first attached and then a second later it refused to attach. The account it attached to hasn't been banned yet but idc what happens because I would have certainly lost all five without your protection.

----------


## Desdi

> pretty cool of you bro to keep an eye out waiting for the program to be at its best is well worth the wait from not being caught thanks for your hard work to help us lazy ppl that like to hack the piss outa wow haha




+1 thanks  :Wink:

----------


## rezonen94marcus

Is this working yet? =) Thanks for your program.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Just a heads up, I've just been banned for using EVO, as was a friend. We havent used EVO since it went offline but used it before that. Perhaps beware of using any hacks for a while.


How long is the ban, and has anyone else been banned recently for using similar hacks?

----------


## Kasapin

Thank you for putting it offline, saving many accounts! <3

----------


## DarkLinux

I have only heard that a small amount of people have been banned for using EVO between the time Warden was updated to the time I shut evo down. "How long is the ban?" um most are full bans.. and you dont get your account back... "Has anyone else been banned recently for using similar hacks?" Ya.. Anyone who used Snowball over the last week or so... Blizz prays on Jadds ignorance.


Also it only looks like the fly hack was detected... so most should be safe if you were used evo during the brief moment of time when Warden was updated.

----------


## Thomja

> I have only heard that a small amount of people have been banned for using EVO between the time Warden was updated to the time I shut evo down. "How long is the ban?" um most are full bans.. and you dont get your account back... "Has anyone else been banned recently for using similar hacks?" Ya.. Anyone who used Snowball over the last week or so... Blizz prays on Jadds ignorance.
> 
> 
> Also it only looks like the fly hack was detected... so most should be safe if you were used evo during the brief moment of time when Warden was updated.


DarkLinux go back to HF and check ur PM inbox

----------


## -Ryuk-

> I have only heard that a small amount of people have been banned for using EVO between the time Warden was updated to the time I shut evo down. "How long is the ban?" um most are full bans.. and you dont get your account back... "Has anyone else been banned recently for using similar hacks?" Ya.. Anyone who used Snowball over the last week or so... Blizz prays on Jadds ignorance.
> 
> 
> Also it only looks like the fly hack was detected... so most should be safe if you were used evo during the brief moment of time when Warden was updated.


I believe they also got your noclip, waterwalk, wallwalk etc.

Just a heads up.... you can "old style" hacks by changing values in your player object  :Wink:  These work just fine  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

Blizz must have looked at my hack... no one else uses my offsets... hmmm.... i feel specialz. thx -Ryuk- ill look into it  :Big Grin:  

@thomja 
ops.. just looked srry about that

----------


## DarkLinux

Simple LUA remover thingymobob,

Download and more info : http://www.goo.gl/IBp7A

----------


## Desdi

thx  :Wink:   :Wink:  

To protect us and delete your Dl link when it's detected  :Wink:

----------


## sed-

> thx   
> 
> To protect us and delete your Dl link when it's detected


or he can turn it off like he did and made it so u cant use

----------


## elden

Hey, I'm getting Temp offline. Not sure if evo's really down atm or something i've done. I've turned off my firewalls, and I have no antivirus software running, I've restarted. Not sure what is the reason for this to not work. Any advice, thanks!

EDIT: Haha, nevermind, I apparently forgot to read the "last" page on this thread, I see he turned it off.

----------


## Master674

<something used to be here... its gone now>

----------


## pepe2c

hmmm i only need the any-afk xD

----------


## DarkLinux

*Simple AFK : Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!*



OMG Why the F$%# can I only have 1 youtube video per post?

----------


## wussupwussup

Are you working on fixing Simple LUA remover?

Thanks

----------


## DarkLinux

Yup I think this weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## pepe2c

> *Simple AFK : Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!*
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Why the F$%# can I only have 1 youtube video per post?


Awsome and friendly contributor +REP

----------


## DarkLinux

*I lost further employment for my job yesterday... This could result in more free time for development of our hacks... or the beginning of the end... We will see...*

----------


## D4v16

will we see this hack online anytime soon?

----------


## DarkLinux

This weekend!  :Big Grin:  I think.....

----------


## desemos

As I've played the past few days I hope in vain that a nice speed hack comes out. Hope you reach that update at some point within the project but thanks anyways for everything else you've put in =).

----------


## Evoxxx

I used EVO hack whitout anyone seeing me do it and i got banned after not have played for 2 weeks, how comes and what can i do to get the acc back ?

----------


## Toldorn

> I used EVO hack whitout anyone seeing me do it and i got banned after not have played for 2 weeks, how comes and what can i do to get the acc back ?


the account is gone bro.

----------


## LegacyAX

> This weekend!  I think.....


PM me if ur interested in affiliate prog.

----------


## pepe2c

any lua unlocker ATM?=3

----------


## Billblade23

When will it be up?I cant wait. :/

----------


## Balloon

Can we get a update with the hack what is going on ?  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

Balloon Chill out Mr.darklinux will release one when he is ready.

----------


## Balloon

I was just asking for a update not the hack. I just wanted to know how it was going getting it back up I know this take's time I aint in a hurry getting the hack.

----------


## endryoou

When it came online ? really need it  :Smile:

----------


## DarkLinux

I still have no time to update evo... But I did code up a little afk bot and a crappy lua remover...

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## Raz0rr

Bump! Great work!

----------


## RealPlutoNess

Oh Evo how we miss thee.

----------


## blabla125

Will this ever come online i want to try it with a starter acc :P

----------


## DarkLinux

Working on Evermoph 3.0, so EVO will be offline for some time. The next update will be for MOP beta.

----------


## Anotherfox

I'm in MoP beta.

----------


## DarkLinux

Can I have access to your account to create anupdate?

----------


## Clotic

test hack seems awesome 2 bad its not up to date:/ would like 2 help with something if needed!

----------


## mystery5830

It Keeps saying EVO is temporarily offline

----------


## zim804

did you ever get into a MOP account?

----------


## kayumust

dark i know i might be asking ALOT , but can u make a 64bit hack ? anti afk only if possible  :Big Grin:  i would be oh so gratefull ! much love and i will be quitly waiting in my little corner  :Smile: 


SRSLY i love your work ^^

----------


## UnscrewedN

> Can I have access to your account to create anupdate?


I have access to the beta too, so you can use my account.
But how will that benefit me?

----------


## oldsnake2

is that work in 4,3.4 because this is the best Hack in the world

----------


## ValorikDawnborn

Everytime i download this hack its offline makes me sad  :Frown:

----------


## alexrz123

> Everytime i download this hack its offline makes me sad


Hack Evo when it will be online? Please I need this hack  :Smile:

----------


## Dybbiz

any hack like this aviable?  :Smile:

----------


## CreativeXtent

yes fh-wow

----------


## DarkLinux

This will never be updated.. The code is old and crap..  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexrz123

> This will never be updated.. The code is old and crap..


Anyone know another Fly/Speed wow hack for 4.3.4??

----------


## MakeLulz

So instead of updating this amazing hack he releases dinky little pieces :P

----------


## fwee

is there any payed or free 64 bit capable free or payed hacks with near or more capabilities than this?

----------


## DarkLinux

There is a small chance I will be recoding this.. A really small chance, but something have come up that have intrigued me. So we will see...

----------


## Augury13

> There is a small chance I will be recoding this.. A really small chance, but something have come up that have intrigued me. So we will see...


Yey  :Smile:  And btw love the simple fly hack  :Smile: , wish i could code :P

----------


## fwee

make it work for 64 bit for once, youre making apb screw me over

----------


## sed-

> make it work for 64 bit for once, youre making apb screw me over


your an 08 with 10posts, your the def of Lazy Leecher

----------


## DarkLinux

This hack is really old.. It does not work XD (4.3.0a)

----------


## ehex

Thanks for keeping us updated on what your doing though.

----------


## fwee

not really much to say on here >.> everythings known about wow

agree?

why am i a leecher  :Frown:

----------


## nerfmeplease

> not really much to say on here >.> everythings known about wow
> 
> agree?
> 
> why am i a leecher


because you came into the thread after 5 years of being a member, to make your 8th post, more or less setting a demand for 64 bit version of a project that was dead, with 0 rep (automatically have 1 rep).

also, not everything is known about WoW, if there was, there would be no point of the exploit section at all.

----------


## seakwell

> why am i a leecher


Well, for starters you do not have that many posts, or reputation. In a simple sense, to get some form of reasurrance just give feedback on things you like, dont be harsh. Insted give constructive feed back.
ex: I liked (program) becasue...
Although it seems simple it really adds up and the person recieving the feedback will most likely thank you one way or another.
(might not literally thank you, but if enough people say "Wow ur amazing at coding" Or whatever, then that person may continue their work because of the joy its giving other people.)

Plz excuse my english, still learning ^_^

----------


## fwee

Just because i registered, never looked at the site, 2 years later i go on post some things, then 4 years later i come back again, does not make me a leecher. I know my way around everything and if I ever needed anything i could just youtube the exploit, seeming how everyone uses youtube to look for glitches and exploits i do'nt see the issue.
Seeming how everything is said and done at this point seeming people able to unban eachother and whatnot makes me a little upset that every ones running around with auto-kick and things there really is nothing else to say about this game unless someone fully hacked into their servers. So im just sitting back at this point and requesting things that I and everyone else would enjoy while having nothing else needed to post.
I was not demanding.
I was just wondering where anything near wowinfinity went.
seeming how there is no wowinfinity i asked for someone simply to put a proper hack up.
It may aswell work for 64 bit.

----------


## DarkLinux

Dont take this the wrong way, but the definition of a leecher is some one who does not give back to the community. Yes you could know everything, but if you dont give back in the smallest of ways you are a leecher. But I guess if you create an account and never use it, your not really a leecher, but more of a nobody. But again, I dont care what your status is, I code when I feel like it XD Even if you are an legendary member or a Lazy Leecher, everyone is the same to me...

----------


## fwee

Yeah, but i dont see much else to add if im not personally coding at the time seeming how the only program missing would be a hack like evo or wowinfinity unless again, unless someone hacks into their servers directly

----------


## djrajir

> Dont take this the wrong way, but the definition of a leecher is some one who does not give back to the community. Yes you could know everything, but if you dont give back in the smallest of ways you are a leecher. But I guess if you create an account and never use it, your not really a leecher, but more of a nobody. But again, I dont care what your status is, I code when I feel like it XD Even if you are an legendary member or a Lazy Leecher, everyone is the same to me...


While this is true, not everyone that does not post is a leecher. Take me for example, I have been here for a very long time and I almost never post (mostly because I have nothing to say and i'm not a programmer); However, I have donated several times. 

So a tip for long time leechers, donate once in a while to help keep the site going! The information you have gotten from this site over the years is worth way more than 15$!

----------


## jonasogmads

am i a leecher ? :S

----------


## sed-

> am i a leecher ? :S


dumb questions are dumb, stay on topic, even tho i have no idea wtf the topic is here, this is an abandoned project that might in the future get re-updated but for now i think it should be locked if//when he wants to update it.

----------


## alkali

Please update this mass suiside would be funny  :Big Grin: 




Sorry for teh bad englich

----------


## SnaKeKilL

Evo is Temporary Offline ?
How can i fix it ?

----------


## sed-

> Evo is Temporary Offline ?
> How can i fix it ?


you can fix that error by del your system32 folder, its a known bug.

----------


## 150nick

Wowwww..........

----------


## DarkLinux

The noob who coded this did not add the message in that its offline for good XD Just read the 1st page.. We no longer live in the 4.x.x patch

----------

